# Quello che servirebbe



## kipstar (12 Febbraio 2022)

Da notare che ho usato il condizionale sul titolo. 
Situazione mercato estivo: Alessio,KK e Ibra non rinnovano. Situazione altamente probabile magari non le sua interezza ma abbastanza plausibile ad oggi. 
Quindi avete da prendere un difensore centrale un centrocampista box to box e una punta che possa fare da boa ma che sappia anche fare gol con regolarità.
Però il vostro budget è limitato solo ad un grande colpo e gli altri due dovete fare di necessità virtù scommettendo su giocatori dal valore ancora contenuto sul mercato o a parametro. 
Non sono previsti pagamenti pluriennali quindi l'operazione per il grande colpo non è spalmabile. Adli non è il sostituto di KK. e Pobega può tornare oppure essere usato come pedina di scambio.

come vi muovereste ? dove faresti l'investimento e dove le scommesse ?


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Febbraio 2022)

Bremer (Botman) (25)
Renato Sanches (25)
Hudson Odoi (o ala dx) (20)
Origi (0)

Rinnovi Bennacer e Leao.
Questo quello che servirebbe.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Febbraio 2022)

Premesso che sull'Ibra che non rinnova non ho le tue stesse certezze,se la Svezia va ai mondiali poi lo vedi,Botman e Renato(che per me può giocare anche dietro la punta)e Origi a zero,credo sarebbe il massimo a cui questa società può ambire nel prox mercato e non è poco,ma purtroppo non sarà Origi e sarà Belotti e non credo verranno spesi circa 60 mln tra Botman e Renato perché se lo facessero vorrebbe dire rimanere a destra con Messias.


----------



## kipstar (12 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Bremer (Botman) (25)
> Renato Sanches (25)
> Hudson Odoi (o ala dx) (20)
> Origi (0)
> ...


Non credo a due investimenti così onerosi. Lo spero ma se arrivano o botman o bremer ho quasi finito tutto il mio budget.....quindi a centrocampo e in attacco mi devo inventare qualcosa......


----------



## Mika (12 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Bremer (Botman) (25)
> Renato Sanches (25)
> Hudson Odoi (o ala dx) (20)
> Origi (0)
> ...


Te ce li vedi Elliot spendere 75M? E poi i prezzi li fa quello che vende...


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Febbraio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Non credo a due investimenti così onerosi. Lo spero ma se arrivano o botman o bremer ho quasi finito tutto il mio budget.....quindi a centrocampo e in attacco mi devo inventare qualcosa......


Attenzione però, sto ragionando su uscite di Ibra romagnoli e Kessie e sui non riscatti di Florenzi Messias e bakayoko. A livello di payroll non sei tanto distante con i 4 colpi sopra. Considera che anno scorso con la champions 50 milioni li abbiamo investiti (tomori + magnain + tonali) quindi credo che 50 ci siano anche quest’anno. 

Io ho solo detto che ne servirebbero 70 per quello che ci serve (Botman Renato Origi + ala destra), verosimilmente nella realtà ci si fermerà a Botman + Renato + par 0. Davanti (Origi o belotti), rimandando l’investimento su ala destra (errore).


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Da notare che ho usato il condizionale sul titolo.
> Situazione mercato estivo: Alessio,KK e Ibra non rinnovano. Situazione altamente probabile magari non le sua interezza ma abbastanza plausibile ad oggi.
> Quindi avete da prendere un difensore centrale un centrocampista box to box e una punta che possa fare da boa ma che sappia anche fare gol con regolarità.
> Però il vostro budget è limitato solo ad un grande colpo e gli altri due dovete fare di necessità virtù scommettendo su giocatori dal valore ancora contenuto sul mercato o a parametro.
> ...


Con l'uscita di questi tre si potrebbe benissimo andare sul mercato alla ricerca di sostituti che costano tra i 30-40 mln di cartellino e che guadagnano 3,5-4 mln annui.

Kessie, ibra e romagnoli infatti a bilancio hanno un peso rilevante.


----------



## folletto (12 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Bremer (Botman) (25)
> Renato Sanches (25)
> Hudson Odoi (o ala dx) (20)
> Origi (0)
> ...



Prossimo anno non abbiamo riscatti onerosi come Tomori e Tonali quindi, ammesso che ci qualifichiamo per la CL, ci dovrebbero essere i soldi per un centrale molto forte tipo Bremer e per un giovane abbastanza quotato o per pagare la metà di un giocatore già "fatto". A sto punto mancherebbero 2 ruoli, un parametro zero e un altro investimento che in parte potrebbe essere finanziato dalla fine dei contratti di Ibra, Romagnoli e Kessie.
Quindi 4 acquisti: uno e mezzo pagati con i soldi della CL, un parametro zero e uno pagato in parte dai soldi risparmiati con le partenze di Ibra, Romagnoli e Kessie. I Singer dovrebbero mettere il resto per i due "mezzi acquisti" che mancano. 
Per quanto riguarda i nomi che hai fatto tu, Bremer OK, Sanches a me non convince ma me lo farei andare bene, idem per Origi e per l'ala destra proprio non saprei.


----------



## Mauricio (12 Febbraio 2022)

OUT
Romagnoli 12 milioni annui
Ibra 11
Kessie 11
Caldara 8
Castillejo 7
Messias 3
Tata 2

TOTALE OUT 54

IN
Florenzi 2 (aumento costo annuo, ora a 6)
Adli 3 (aumento costo per stipendio)
Consigli/Sirigu 3
Ala destra (non ho nomi) 12
Belotti 7

TOTALE IN 27

Nessun investimento in centrali (Kalulu passa a centrale e si riscatta Florenzi, per le liste anche). Secondo portiere un italiano (sempre per le liste). 
A centrocampo rientra Pobega che costa poco o nulla.
In attacco investimento pesante per ala destra, come punta può bastare Belotti.

Costo rosa diminuisce di 25 milioni circa e si è almeno competitivi come ora. 
In alternativa, se ad esempio si volessero prendere subito Botman e Sanches, o chi per loro, con 25 annui ci stanno entrambi e il costo della rosa sarebbe invariato. E sarebbe una squadra molto più forte.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Febbraio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Da notare che ho usato il condizionale sul titolo.
> Situazione mercato estivo: Alessio,KK e Ibra non rinnovano. Situazione altamente probabile magari non le sua interezza ma abbastanza plausibile ad oggi.
> Quindi avete da prendere un difensore centrale un centrocampista box to box e una punta che possa fare da boa ma che sappia anche fare gol con regolarità.
> Però il vostro budget è limitato solo ad un grande colpo e gli altri due dovete fare di necessità virtù scommettendo su giocatori dal valore ancora contenuto sul mercato o a parametro.
> ...



Payroll base di quest'anno parte da 148 milioni.

OUT:

Mirante (scadenza)
Romagnoli (scadenza)
Kessiè (scadenza)
Ibrahimovic (scadenza)
Messias (fine prestito)
Bakayoko (fine prestito)
Hauge (riscatto a 12 mln)

Con questi addii praticamente certi, scendiamo a circa 96 milioni (arrotondiamo a *100 *per coprire eventuali fluttuazioni dovute ai rinnovi di Leao e Bennacer)

A questo punto, mi muoverei così con le ulteriori uscite:

Duarte (riscatto da parte dei turchi che sembra probabile, intorno ai 4-5 milioni)
Colombo (prestito in bassa serie A)
Uno tra Lazetic e Roback (prestito in serie B)
Maldini (prestito in serie B, a malincuore ma non avrebbe spazio il prossimo anno)
Krunic (prestito con obbligo a 5-6 milioni)
Ballo Tourè (prestito con obbligo a 3-4 milioni)
Caldara (sperare che se lo accatti il venezia o darlo via anche a 1-2 milioni)
Castillejo (darlo via anche a 1-2 milioni)

Con queste operazioni, il payroll scende ulteriormente ad appena *70 milioni* circa

Passiamo agli arrivi certi, ovvero

Adli (fine prestito)
Pobega (fine prestito)


A questi aggiungiamo il riscatto di Florenzi (secondo me fattibile a 3-4 milioni, dandone magari 2 a lui e tagliando un po' l'ammortamento): siamo a *75 milioni circa di payroll,* prima di iniziare il mercato vero e proprio

Guardiamo i buchi della rosa a questo punto

1 TS
1 DC
2 CC
1 ED
1/2 ATT

Per il posto di terzino sinistro andrei su *Aaron Hickey*, che credo si possa prendere dal bologna intorno ai 15/20 milioni con un quinquennale intorno a 1.5 milioni a stagione (payroll + 6 a stagione circa)
Per il posto di DC, possiamo fare l'investimento per *Sven Botman*: 35 milioni, quinquennale a 3 milioni netti (payroll a + 12 circa)
Per quanto riguarda i CC, io prenderei prima di tutto *Renato Sanches*: 30 milioni, quinquennale a 4 netti (payroll + 13 circa)
Per sostituire Bakayoko, invece, c'è *Johann Lepenant* in scadenza, mediano 19enne a cui potremmo fare un bel quadriennale intorno ai 1.5 milioni, portando il payroll a + 2 circa
Passandro all'esterno destro, si può ragionare in termini diversi.
Se si vuole puntare a rigenerare un grande talento che si libera a 0, punterei fortissimo su *Ousmane Dembelè*, con un quadriennale a 4/5 milioni annui (Payroll + 7 circa). Per i nostalgici ci sarebbe anche la pista Gareth Bale, che secondo me un biennale intorno ai 3 milioni lo prenderebbe di corsa, ma è una totale incognita e ci starei lontano.
Altrimenti, se si vuole fare un investimento più corposo, tirerei fuori 30 milioni al volo per *Jeremy Doku* del Rennes, con quinquennale da 3 milioni annui (payroll + 10 circa)
Capitolo punta, servirebbe capire cosa si voglia fare, se tenere in rosa uno tra Lazetic, Roback e Colombo come terza punta (secondo me opzione migliore) o cederli tutti e tre in prestito e prendere una seconda soluzione tappabuchi.
Comunque, mi muoverei senza indugi su *Andrea* *Belotti* a zero, quadriennale intorno ai 3 milioni annui, payroll + 6 circa.
Se ci servisse anche una terza punta, si potrebbe pensare al rinnovo per un anno di Ibra (non oltre i 2 milioni annuali) per posticipare all'estate 2023 il vero grosso investimento per sostituire lui e giroud che vanno via. Preferirei comunque tenere in rosa per un anno Lazetic.

Con queste operazioni, il payroll totale sarebbe alla fine di +45/50, portano il totale intorno ai 127 milioni*, *che possiamo portare per sicurezza a *135 MILIONI* per coprire un paio di rinnovi al rialzo ed eventuali operazioni minori, magari in ottica secondo portiere. (circa 15 milioni in meno rispetto a quest'anno)

La rosa titolare sarebbe

Maignan (Tatarusanu)
Calabria (Florenzi)
Tomori (Kalulu)
*Botman* (Kjaer)
Theo (*Hickey*)
Tonali (Bennacer)
*Sanches *(*Lepenant/*Pobega)
Leao (Rebic)
Adli (Diaz)
*Dembele/Doku* (Saele)
*Belotti*/Giroud (Ibra/Lazetic)

Avremmo una rosa di qualità molto superiore pur tagliando i costi totali, e potremmo concentrarci per l'estate 2023 ad ultimare i ritocchi che mancano, che a quel punto sarebbero
1) un secondo portiere affidabile, visto che scadrà tata
2) un trequartista forte, nel caso nessuno tra Adli e Diaz si sia dimostrato all'altezza di fare il titolare (e io andrei fortissimo su De Ketelaere)
3) una punta di quelle forti forti, per sostituire Giroud (e ibra, se resta per il 2022/2023) e che avrebbe belotti dietro, così da far capire al mondo che il milan è tornato. E qui io fossi nella società metterei 60/80 milioni in mano a Maldini e gli direi "paolo, fai tu".

Tutto PERFETTAMENTE fattibile, con competenza e impegno.
I conti tornano.


----------



## El picinin (12 Febbraio 2022)

Messias per me deve rimanere,ed anche florenzi.


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Messias per me deve rimanere,ed anche florenzi.



secondo me invece nessuno dei due e ti spiego perchè.
Salemakers deve essere spostato riserva, con una n)uova ala destra titolare. Spazio per messias non c'è. Neppure sulla trequarti con Ali e brahim.
Florenzi costa molto più di payroll annuo di kalulu e claabria, ma entrambi gli sono superiori come terzini destri.

Messias e Florenzi non hanno la qualità per fare i titolari in un milan da champions, e come riserve secondo me è più strategico avere gente piu giovane e meno costosa (giovani che costano meno di payroll annuo e che nel giro di 2-3 anni possono, se crescono, puntare a essere i nuovi titolari, come kalulu).

Le conferme o i nuovi acquisti secondo me devono essere chiari:
o TITOLARI (botman sanches) oppure vai di giovani speranze per la panchina (prendendo nuovi kalulu, salemakers, tonali, sperando che qualcuno cresca/esploda in qualche anno fino a diventare un giorno livello titolare da champions).
Confermare riserve di 30/32 anni, costose, senza prospettiva di crescita e non utili come titolari è l'errore più grosso che si può fare.


----------



## Raryof (12 Febbraio 2022)

Avremo 50 mln garantiti dall'entrata in Champions a cui vanno sommati quei soldi che avevamo messo da parte per gennaio e che non sono stati spesi, facciamo una ventina di mln.
70 mln da mettere sul mercato + i soldi delle uscite, Saele 18 mln + operazioni minori.
Logico che non potremo permetterci dopo un anno di spese quasi nulle (50 mln + prestiti di Florenzi, Pellegri ecc) un altro mercato simile, cioè 50 MLN per prendere centrale, sostituto di Kessie e prima punta/AD.
Il perché? beh solo un fesso potrebbe pensare di fare mercato al Milan con 50 mln nel 2022, forse inizialmente, entri in Champs dopo 10 anni e spendi il giusto per raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio nel giro di un annetto e mezzo, ci può stare, l'anno dopo no, troppo rischioso.
Abbiamo una base che potrà essere annullata solamente se qualcuno si intestardirà a prendere altri prestiti o giocatori marginali, senza futuro, toppe, per me il ragionamento è molto semplice, se i titolari del Milan sono da Champions ogni anno e da scudetto dovrai prendere giocatori di questo livello, anche come talenti, siccome i talenti veri non li prendi a 0 si dovranno fare discorsi su cifre ed esborsi, con competenza, se ogni anno aggiungi dei Florenzi a 0 poi ti rimangono quei giocatori lì, potrai anche spendere 50 mln ogni anno ma mentre tu spendi così poco le altre non si fermeranno e tu ti accontenterai di prestiti vantaggiosi per il bilancio ma malsani per il futuro, il Giannino era nato così e aveva avuto una base abbastanza forte, diciamo capace di garantire almeno il quarto posto con i senatori, poi dal 2012 si è passati alla sostenibilità, la sostenibilità non porta a molto, anzi, se non aspiri a vincere allora chi si sente limitato se ne va, devi sempre tenere tutti sul pezzo e portare entusiasmo con colpi da Milan, è così che funziona qui.
Questo è l'anno buonissimo per fare questo, dopo due sessioni di mercato piatte ora occorre lo sforzo importante, occorre prendersi alcuni rischi sul mercato e provare una specie di all in.
In società sembra stiano anticipando molto alcuni acquisti, io farei questi:

Botman 35 mln + bonus
Sanches 25 mln
Berardi 25 mln
Belotti a 0 (o uno che si liberi da qualche big sempre a 0)

Per Botman i soldi ci sono, è l'acquisto fondamentale per creare la difesa forte di cui avremo bisogno per giocare sbarazzini come l'altra sera in coppa, è ciò che più importa in Serie A, tutti i cicli vincenti sono partiti da lì, dalla difesa e dal centrocampo con tanta qualità.
La spesa per Sanches rientrebbe nel costo del rinnovo se Kessie decidesse o avesse deciso di rinnovare, 75 mln su più anni, garantendo al giocatore 4,5 l'anno, più o meno e un esborso di 25 mln per un giocatore molto forte e internazionale (per me in Serie A paga la qualità, quindi se uno prende Zakaria, che è un ciarpone similMuntari, tu rispondi con la qualità, sempre).
Berardi sarebbe l'acquisto più utile di tutti per mantenere il cuore italiano sulla destra, Calabria, Tonali e Berardi, certo, senza l'uscita del belga sarebbe difficile ma so che a Paolo piace perché ha doti di regia, è pericoloso, crea pericolo dal nulla ed è tranquillo caratterialmente, il belga ha fatto capire che per lui basta così, è già contento, si danna, corre, ma non ne ha, nel derby tutti saltano e lui si toglie, non ha chiaramente la personalità per sbattere in panca Messias figuriamoci un Berardi che da solo vale il 90% del Sassuolo; acquisto questo che può non piacere ma secondo me sarebbe la steal del mercato, un giocatore da doppia doppia tra gol e assist, forse l'unico in Italia o uno dei pochi...
Belotti a 0 ci può stare come colpo, se il francese regge e se si è deciso di puntare sul serbo che ad oggi conosciamo poco, magari è una gemma, magari è un pezzo di melma, non lo sappiamo, di sicuro fisicamente sembra un colpo che non ha niente a che vedere con Pellegri, sia come fisico che come percorso.

Maignan
Calabria Botman Tomori Theo
Tonali Sanches/Isma
Berardi Diaz/Adli Leao
Giroud

Questo è un 11 da scudetto, troppa qualità per non uscire alla distanza, in più tornerebbe buono pure il 433 anche se Berardi è più uno da 4231 perché entra poco in area, come piace al parmense in panca, ma almeno lui lontano dall'area fa la differenza e non fa il ballerino scrauso che torna indietro.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Avremo 50 mln garantiti dall'entrata in Champions a cui vanno sommati quei soldi che avevamo messo da parte per gennaio e che non sono stati spesi, facciamo una ventina di mln.
> 70 mln da mettere sul mercato + i soldi delle uscite, Saele 18 mln + operazioni minori.
> Logico che non potremo permetterci dopo un anno di spese quasi nulle (50 mln + prestiti di Florenzi, Pellegri ecc) un altro mercato simile, cioè 50 MLN per prendere centrale, sostituto di Kessie e prima punta/AD.
> Il perché? beh solo un fesso potrebbe pensare di fare mercato al Milan con 50 mln nel 2022, forse inizialmente, entri in Champs dopo 10 anni e spendi il giusto per raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio nel giro di un annetto e mezzo, ci può stare, l'anno dopo no, troppo rischioso.
> ...


Io anzichè berardi andrei a prendere ounas dal napoli.


----------



## koti (12 Febbraio 2022)

Il problema è che con Botman+Sanches il budget è finito, o pensate che questa proprietà tiri fuori 100 milioni per il mercato?


----------



## Pit96 (12 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> secondo me invece nessuno dei due e ti spiego perchè.
> Salemakers deve essere spostato riserva, con una n)uova ala destra titolare. Spazio per messias non c'è. Neppure sulla trequarti con Ali e brahim.
> Florenzi costa molto più di payroll annuo di kalulu e claabria, ma entrambi gli sono superiori come terzini destri.
> 
> ...


Concordo. Inoltre non spenderei per Messias se poi lo acquistassimo per poi mancarci alla fine quei 5/6 milioni per fare un colpo importante ci dovremmo mangiare le mani. 
Mi spiacerebbe molto per il ragazzo, ma o si vende Saele o non si riscatta lui. L'ala destra titolare va presa una volta per tutte, così come la punta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Da notare che ho usato il condizionale sul titolo.
> Situazione mercato estivo: Alessio,KK e Ibra non rinnovano. Situazione altamente probabile magari non le sua interezza ma abbastanza plausibile ad oggi.
> Quindi avete da prendere un difensore centrale un centrocampista box to box e una punta che possa fare da boa ma che sappia anche fare gol con regolarità.
> Però il vostro budget è limitato solo ad un grande colpo e gli altri due dovete fare di necessità virtù scommettendo su giocatori dal valore ancora contenuto sul mercato o a parametro.
> ...


Senza fare troppi voli pindarici la realtà è una.
Se ci qualifichiamo per la champions ( ) i soliti 30 milioni verranno spesi per Botman. Con i soldi risparmiati dagli ingaggi vai a prendere una punta da affiancare a Giroud e Lazetic.
A centrocampo esce Kessie e entra Pobega.

Renatino ( di cui non sono ancora convinto al 100%) sarà un plus solo a determinate condizioni.
Non aspettatevi di più che poi ci rimanete male.

ps: ibra rinnova


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Febbraio 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> Il problema è che con Botman+Sanches il budget è finito, o pensate che questa proprietà tiri fuori 100 milioni per il mercato?



Botman + Sanches + Origi a zero (3,5 netti vs ibra è comunque un risparmio) + Ala destra con gamba titolare in prestito/obbligo di riscatto con spesa nel bilancio 2023 (ricordiamoci che nel 2024 la champions darà +40% ricavi con nuovo format) più i rientranti Adli e Pobega.

Questo devi fare, ed è nelle possibilità se lasci andare kessie ibra romagnoli (3 tra i top nel payroll annuo), non riscatti baka florenzi messias e magari riesci a liberarti a giugno di castillejo e/o caldara.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> Il problema è che con Botman+Sanches il budget è finito, o pensate che questa proprietà tiri fuori 100 milioni per il mercato?


L anno scorso a conti fatti sono stati 80, champions + 40 investiti. 
Sara così anche quest anno


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Senza fare troppi voli pindarici la realtà è una.
> Se ci qualifichiamo per la champions ( ) i soliti 30 milioni verranno spesi per Botman. Con i soldi risparmiati dagli ingaggi vai a prendere una punta da affiancare a Giroud e Lazetic.
> A centrocampo esce Kessie e entra Pobega.
> 
> ...


Ma pobega non può fare il lavoro del miglior kessie.
In mezzo al campo avremmo l'ennesimo buco nel ruolo e nelle caratteristiche.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Senza fare troppi voli pindarici la realtà è una.
> Se ci qualifichiamo per la champions ( ) i soliti 30 milioni verranno spesi per Botman. Con i soldi risparmiati dagli ingaggi vai a prendere una punta da affiancare a Giroud e Lazetic.
> A centrocampo esce Kessie e entra Pobega.
> 
> ...


questo mi pare lo scenario più plausibile, però se Ibra rinnova non prendiamo la punta se Lazetic non va in prestito
Gli altri scenari con 100 prestiti, vendite e altrettanti acquisti non li vedo possibili onestamente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma pobega non può fare il lavoro del miglior kessie.
> In mezzo al campo avremmo l'ennesimo buco nel ruolo e nelle caratteristiche.


Concordo pienamente.
Lo dico così non si illude nessuno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> questo mi pare lo scenario più plausibile, però se Ibra rinnova non prendiamo la punta se Lazetic non va in prestito
> Gli altri scenari con 100 prestiti, vendite e altrettanti acquisti non li vedo possibili onestamente.


Se ibra rinnova ( e per me rinnova ) non arriverà la punta. Semplice.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Senza fare troppi voli pindarici la realtà è una.
> Se ci qualifichiamo per la champions ( ) i soliti 30 milioni verranno spesi per Botman. Con i soldi risparmiati dagli ingaggi vai a prendere una punta da affiancare a Giroud e Lazetic.
> A centrocampo esce Kessie e entra Pobega.
> 
> ...


è lecito aspettarsi molto, molto di più.
Ho fatto un post ultra dettagliato nella prima pagina, le risorse ci sono.
Se poi si vuole fare i barboni e avere il payroll a 100 milioni è un altro discorso


----------



## El picinin (12 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> secondo me invece nessuno dei due e ti spiego perchè.
> Salemakers deve essere spostato riserva, con una n)uova ala destra titolare. Spazio per messias non c'è. Neppure sulla trequarti con Ali e brahim.
> Florenzi costa molto più di payroll annuo di kalulu e claabria, ma entrambi gli sono superiori come terzini destri.
> 
> ...


Io credo che Messias non sia il giocatore che abbiamo visto fino a ora buoni spunti ma nulla di che,dovuti ad una condizione approssimativa,per me il vero Messias e quello visto con la Lazio,in grado di pressare e saltare l uomo con facilità,certo se poi prendiamo Zyech allora e un altro discorso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Serve il centravanti, Ibra non è più in condizione di rendersi utile, è come non averlo quest'anno. Continui problemi e infiammazioni che lo fanno stare lontano dai campi da gioco per settimane. È finita, è ora di appendere le scarpe al chiodo... Qualora dovesse rinnovare chiaramente biasimerei parecchio Maldini in primis visto che già quest'anno è obiettivamente un peso non solo a livello economico, ma anche in campo, quando gioca non pressa ed è avulso dal nostro modo di giocare.
Pertanto dico che ci deve essere spazio per il centravanti e per il difensore centrale. Come nomi Botman e David (o Darwin Nunez o Gouiri o Adeyemi). Kessiè lo sostituirei con Florian Grillitsch, mediano austriaco in scadenza a parametro zero. 
Se vogliono risparmiare qualcosa per l'attaccante un giovane veramente bravo under 18 di cui ho fatto il nome più volte è Matheus Nascimento del Botafogo... Ha potenziale da crack vero, come le aveva Leao per dire. Essendo giovane però gli servirebbe del tempo per ingranare, benché abbia mezzi tecnici e fisici notevoli. 
Se c'è spazio andrei su profili giovani anche per l'ala destra dove si possono trovare elementi a basso costo. Prediligerei un esterno abile nello stretto, agile, forte nel dribbling e con classe notevole, come poteva essere Joao Felipe Jota, che il Celtic ha preso in prestito con diritto di riscatto a pochi milioni.


----------



## Pit96 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Senza fare troppi voli pindarici la realtà è una.
> Se ci qualifichiamo per la champions ( ) i soliti 30 milioni verranno spesi per Botman. Con i soldi risparmiati dagli ingaggi vai a prendere una punta da affiancare a Giroud e Lazetic.
> A centrocampo esce Kessie e entra Pobega.
> 
> ...


No dai, un altro mercato deprimente no. 
Ibra NON va rinnovato, sarebbe un autogol clamoroso. 
Va presa la nuova punta e l'esterno destro in grado di fare la differenza. Per la posizione di trequartista possiamo affidarci anche a Adli/Diaz, a centrocampo si può risparmiare, ma lì davanti si deve fare lo step importante. Possiamo anche rinunciare a Botman e risparmiare pure in difesa per quanto mi riguarda, ma davanti siamo troppo indietro. È da anni che ci serve l'ala destra, ed ora è il momento giusto per prendere la punta del presente e del futuro


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Febbraio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> No dai, un altro mercato deprimente no.
> Ibra NON va rinnovato, sarebbe un autogol clamoroso.
> Va presa la nuova punta e l'esterno destro in grado di fare la differenza. Per la posizione di trequartista possiamo affidarci anche a Adli/Diaz, a centrocampo si può risparmiare, ma lì davanti si deve fare lo step importante. Possiamo anche rinunciare a Botman e risparmiare pure in difesa per quanto mi riguarda, ma davanti siamo troppo indietro. È da anni che ci serve l'ala destra, ed ora è il momento giusto per prendere la punta del presente e del futuro


Se facciamo un mercato così vuol dire che Elliott si è posta come obiettivo non il pareggio di bilancio per la prossima stagione, ma cacciare fuori un utile di 20/30 milioni da instascarsi.
Sarebbe la nostra morte definitiva.


----------



## kipstar (12 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Senza fare troppi voli pindarici la realtà è una.
> Se ci qualifichiamo per la champions ( ) i soliti 30 milioni verranno spesi per Botman. Con i soldi risparmiati dagli ingaggi vai a prendere una punta da affiancare a Giroud e Lazetic.
> A centrocampo esce Kessie e entra Pobega.
> 
> ...


è lo scenario che ho in testa


----------



## kipstar (12 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con l'uscita di questi tre si potrebbe benissimo andare sul mercato alla ricerca di sostituti che costano tra i 30-40 mln di cartellino e che guadagnano 3,5-4 mln annui.
> 
> Kessie, ibra e romagnoli infatti a bilancio hanno un peso rilevante.


sarebbe bello...ma non credo capiterà.
tieni presente che da come l'ho capita l'obbiettivo primario è il pareggio di bilancio ahimè....e poi c'è il desiderio di vincere....

imho


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> è lecito aspettarsi molto, molto di più.
> Ho fatto un post ultra dettagliato nella prima pagina, le risorse ci sono.
> Se poi si vuole fare i barboni e avere il payroll a 100 milioni è un altro discorso


Fino ad adesso hanno avuto sempre ragione loro. 
Vedremo.


----------



## Dexter (12 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Senza fare troppi voli pindarici la realtà è una.
> Se ci qualifichiamo per la champions ( ) i soliti 30 milioni verranno spesi per Botman. Con i soldi risparmiati dagli ingaggi vai a prendere una punta da affiancare a Giroud e Lazetic.
> A centrocampo esce Kessie e entra Pobega.
> 
> ...


Io sto ancora aspettando trequartista ed esterno destro dalla scorsa estate...In teoria dovremmo avere molto più margine degli altri anni, come mai questa prudenza? Qualcuno ti ha finalmente confessato chiaro e tondo che non c'è alcuna intenzione di fare il salto di qualità? Anche secondo me rinnova Ibra, per un semplice motivo: sarebbe troppo costoso sostituirlo, i numeri 9 costano almeno 40 milioni. É l'unica ragione per la quale rinnoverà: 0 motivazioni tecniche o sportive. 
Io , e tanti altri, non ci aspettiamo niente, ma già da anni...per tornare in topic, una società che vuole vincere (quindi un po' tutte meno che il Milan) si presenta con 90 milioni e prende Botman, Sanches e David dal Lille, più un paio di giocatori a 0 (ormai é un trend, é pieno di giocatori in scadenza ma noi SOLO in uscita, in entrata l' ultimo Kalulu l' ultimo 2 anni fa).


----------



## shevchampions (12 Febbraio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Da notare che ho usato il condizionale sul titolo.
> Situazione mercato estivo: Alessio,KK e Ibra non rinnovano. Situazione altamente probabile magari non le sua interezza ma abbastanza plausibile ad oggi.
> Quindi avete da prendere un difensore centrale un centrocampista box to box e una punta che possa fare da boa ma che sappia anche fare gol con regolarità.
> Però il vostro budget è limitato solo ad un grande colpo e gli altri due dovete fare di necessità virtù scommettendo su giocatori dal valore ancora contenuto sul mercato o a parametro.
> ...


Nessuno di noi ha idea di quali siano le indicazioni dei proprietari per quanto riguarda il payroll. Quindi è un giochino divertente e fantasioso ma penso che oltre a constatare le variazioni di costo della rosa non possiamo fare altro.

Per quanto riguarda il lato tecnico, trovo inverosimile che si possano cambiare oltre 10 giocatori in una finestra di mercato, l’instabilità sarebbe nostra grande nemica. Con queste premesse, a me piacerebbe vedere riscattato Florenzi che in questa rosa ci sta eccome, con il definitivo spostamento di Kalulu a centrale di difesa e, si spera, l’acquisto di un ulteriore difensore centrale dovesse uscire Romagnoli.

A centrocampo, realisticamente, credo che Bakayoko rimarrà fino a termine prestito, Krunic non verrà venduto, e ci sarà il rientro di Pobega per sostituire Kessie numericamente. Sanches lo vedo più come possibile/difficile entrata a condizioni favorevoli nella seconda metà di agosto, ma è una sensazione personale.

In attacco a me piacerebbe vedere Saele spostato a sinistra come alternativa a Leao, Adli con Brahim, e Rebic spostato punta con Giroud e Lazetic. Colombo per me ha bisogno di un altro prestito, stavolta in A. A destra invece non riscatterei Messias e ne prenderei uno forte e uno giovane.

Questo ciò che farei io e che penso possa essere realisticamente raggiungibile. Tre acquisti in totale, due onerosi (difensore centrale e ala destra), più un giovane di prospettiva (ala destra) e qualche intervento opportunistico dovesse presentarsi l’occasione (centrocampista).


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Niente, un giocatore che sostituisca Ibra e basta. I giocatori che hanno fatto male o poco impiegati quest’anno faranno bene l’anno prossimo


----------



## egidiopersempre (12 Febbraio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Da notare che ho usato il condizionale sul titolo.
> Situazione mercato estivo: Alessio,KK e Ibra non rinnovano. Situazione altamente probabile magari non le sua interezza ma abbastanza plausibile ad oggi.
> Quindi avete da prendere un difensore centrale un centrocampista box to box e una punta che possa fare da boa ma che sappia anche fare gol con regolarità.
> Però il vostro budget è limitato solo ad un grande colpo e gli altri due dovete fare di necessità virtù scommettendo su giocatori dal valore ancora contenuto sul mercato o a parametro.
> ...


se la svezia esce ok, altrimenti il rinnovo a ibra è al 100%. nonostante quello che dicono e scrivono tutti, però, quando sarà pubblicato il bilancio vedremo che Ibra quest'anno non ha percepito 7 milioni ma al massimo più o meno la metà, quindi mi aspetto l'anno prossimo max 2,5 netti, se non meno.
Il problema di Ibra non sono i soldi spesi ma l'ingombro del giocatore, sia nella rosa che in campo, visto che a fare il ventiminutista non si adatterà mai


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Io sto ancora aspettando trequartista ed esterno destro dalla scorsa estate...In teoria dovremmo avere molto più margine degli altri anni, come mai questa prudenza? Qualcuno ti ha finalmente confessato chiaro e tondo che non c'è alcuna intenzione di fare il salto di qualità? Anche secondo me rinnova Ibra, per un semplice motivo: sarebbe troppo costoso sostituirlo, i numeri 9 costano almeno 40 milioni. É l'unica ragione per la quale rinnoverà: 0 motivazioni tecniche o sportive.
> Io , e tanti altri, non ci aspettiamo niente, ma già da anni...per tornare in topic, una società che vuole vincere (quindi un po' tutte meno che il Milan) si presenta con 90 milioni e prende Botman, Sanches e David dal Lille, più un paio di giocatori a 0 (ormai é un trend, é pieno di giocatori in scadenza ma noi SOLO in uscita, in entrata l' ultimo Kalulu l' ultimo 2 anni fa).


Ma no, con Belotti/Giroud possiamo comodamente rimandare punta e trequartista al prossimo mercato.
Ma con un centinaio di milioni ti porti a casa il poker Botman-Sanches-Doku-Hickey, più Belotti a zero, e hai praticamente sistemato quasi tutto.
Poi per l'estate 2023 vedi come sono andati Adli e Diaz in trequarti, se uno dei due è esploso si resta così (eventualmente si riscatta dal real Diaz), altrimenti si cacciano 30/40 milioni per De Ketelaere se nessuno lo fa quest'estate.
E poi, all in su un attaccante giovane e forte per 50-60 milioni.
sono circa 150-200 milioni da spendere in 2 anni, tranquillamente alla portata se riusciamo pian piano a liberarci dell'ultima monnezza rimasta in rosa (Krunic, Caldara, Castillejo, Tourè, Duarte) più le scadenze di Ibra, Mirante, Romagnoli e Kessie quest'anno e il ritorno al mittente di Messias e Baka


----------



## Dexter (12 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma no, con Belotti/Giroud possiamo comodamente rimandare punta e trequartista al prossimo mercato.
> Ma con un centinaio di milioni ti porti a casa il poker Botman-Sanches-Doku-Hickey, più Belotti a zero, e hai praticamente sistemato quasi tutto.
> Poi per l'estate 2023 vedi come sono andati Adli e Diaz in trequarti, se uno dei due è esploso si resta così (eventualmente si riscatta dal real Diaz), altrimenti si cacciano 30/40 milioni per De Ketelaere se nessuno lo fa quest'estate.
> E poi, all in su un attaccante giovane e forte per 50-60 milioni.
> sono circa 150-200 milioni da spendere in 2 anni, tranquillamente alla portata se riusciamo pian piano a liberarci dell'ultima monnezza rimasta in rosa (Krunic, Caldara, Castillejo, Tourè, Duarte) più le scadenze di Ibra, Mirante, Romagnoli e Kessie quest'anno


Su nomi ed idee possiamo discutere all'infinito, una cosa é certa: non ci sono più "scuse" legate al bilancio. Quest'estate (non la prossima), mi aspetto che vengano spesi tanti milioni. Se non avverrà, possiamo anche evitare in futuro di aprire topic simili...

Doku + Hickey (a me non piacciono, entrambi) costano 50 milioni...a quel punto Davidone. Anche perché ho l'impressione che il Lille é l unico club con cui riusciamo a trattare. Cambiaso del Genoa come vice Theo mi piace tantissimo, dovrebbe essere anche buono per eventuali liste. A destra mi va anche bene Salah-Meiker con Junior purché si compri tutto il resto


----------



## hiei87 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Bisognerebbe innanzitutto decidere il modulo di riferimento. Già a oggi, ma a maggior ragione con gli arrivi di Adli e Pobega, tra difesa e centrocampo avremmo diversi giocatori duttili, che si adatterebbero bene, se non meglio, a moduli diversi da quello utilizzato attualmente.
Al momento l'unico trequartista in rosa è Diaz, che comunque potrebbe adattarsi anche a fare l'esterno alto o, in determinate occasioni, la mezz'ala (lo ha fatto già con la Roma). Non sono convinto dell'opportunità di continuare a puntare su un modulo che preveda l'utilizzo del trequartista.
Due possibili varianti potrebbero essere il ritorno al centrocampo a 3 con le mezz'ali (Adli e Pobega sarebbero più a loro agio) o il passaggio alla difesa a 3.
So che sarebbe una rivoluzione forse troppo azzardata, ma in realtà sul campo spesso ci troviamo a giocare in quel modo. Potremmo sfruttare a pieno Kalulu, e Salemaekers e Theo a tutta fascia si integrerebbero bene.
I nomi sono secondari. L'importante è capire bene come vogliamo giocare e che caratteristiche ci servono.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Io sto ancora aspettando trequartista ed esterno destro dalla scorsa estate...In teoria dovremmo avere molto più margine degli altri anni, come mai questa prudenza? Qualcuno ti ha finalmente confessato chiaro e tondo che non c'è alcuna intenzione di fare il salto di qualità? Anche secondo me rinnova Ibra, per un semplice motivo: sarebbe troppo costoso sostituirlo, i numeri 9 costano almeno 40 milioni. É l'unica ragione per la quale rinnoverà: 0 motivazioni tecniche o sportive.
> Io , e tanti altri, non ci aspettiamo niente, ma già da anni...per tornare in topic, una società che vuole vincere (quindi un po' tutte meno che il Milan) si presenta con 90 milioni e prende Botman, Sanches e David dal Lille, più un paio di giocatori a 0 (ormai é un trend, é pieno di giocatori in scadenza ma noi SOLO in uscita, in entrata l' ultimo Kalulu l' ultimo 2 anni fa).


Ma guarda Dex, cercando di essere il più equilibrati possibile nei giudizi fini ad oggi hanno avuto ragione loro, siamo o primi o secondi da 2 anni e mezzo, siamo andati in champions e stiamo lottando per lo scudetto. Il tutto riducendo i costi e riportando i conti in ordine.

Ora, questo è l unico modo per rendere competitività una squadra ? No, è uno dei modi. Forse il meno rischioso per chi controlla i numeri, diversamente spendevi 75milioni per Vlahovic, è ti facevi il segno della croce. enso che tutti concordiamo.

Quest estate sarà sulla falsa riga della scorsa quindi 70/80 milioni spesi ( o meglio investiti ) sul mercato.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Senza fare troppi voli pindarici la realtà è una.
> Se ci qualifichiamo per la champions ( ) i soliti 30 milioni verranno spesi per Botman. Con i soldi risparmiati dagli ingaggi vai a prendere una punta da affiancare a Giroud e Lazetic.
> A centrocampo esce Kessie e entra Pobega.
> 
> ...



Nemmeno io sono troppo convinto di Renato Sanches. Anzi eviterei, è forte ma credo sia una mina vagante, sia per caratteristiche che per infortuni.


----------



## Dexter (12 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma guarda Dex, cercando di essere il più equilibrati possibile nei giudizi fini ad oggi hanno avuto ragione loro, siamo o primi o secondi da 2 anni e mezzo, siamo andati in champions e stiamo lottando per lo scudetto. Il tutto riducendo i costi e riportando i conti in ordine.
> 
> Ora, questo è l unico modo per rendere competitività una squadra ? No, è uno dei modi. Forse il meno rischioso per chi controlla i numeri, diversamente spendevi 75milioni per Vlahovic, è ti facevi il segno della croce. enso che tutti concordiamo.
> 
> Quest estate sarà sulla falsa riga della scorsa quindi 70/80 milioni spesi ( o meglio investiti ) sul mercato.


Ti pongo un quesito: se negli ultimi due anni fossimo viaggiati fra 5° e 6 posto, cosa sarebbe cambiato per la società? Forse non avremo riscattato Tomori, ma per il resto credo che sarebbe rimasto tutto invariato. Questo per dirti che, ovviamente é una mia opinione, non c é alcuna intenzione di "tornare competitivi" (che per il Milan significa lottare per il titolo)...lo scorso anno bastava un pareggio all' ultima e saremo finiti quinti. Il mercato sarebbe stato diverso? Non credo...semplicemente Pioli é stato bravo, tanti ragazzi sono esplosi e ci ritroviamo secondi. Per te é programmazione, per me é andata bene...non interessa a nessuno vincere a parte a Maldini, Massara e Pioli. E ci tengo a sottolineare, visto che sembra che mi piaccia solo buttare melma sulla società, che io allo scudetto credo da Settembre e ci credo ancora...é proprio questo che mi porta ad essere così impaziente e intollerante, SIAMO LI cristo santo, le vittorie generano entrate......nella nostra situazione, credo che anche LOTITO e DELA avrebbero fatto uno sforzo, pensaci..!


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Nemmeno io sono troppo convinto di Renato Sanches. Anzi eviterei, è forte ma credo sia una mina vagante, sia per caratteristiche che per infortuni.


Renato sanches per me è più importante anche di Botman. Le squadre forti hanno un centrocampo forte. Fuori Kessie dentro Pobega a livello numerico ok ma a livello tecnico ci indeboliremmo troppo. Preferisco rinunciare a Botman ma prendendo un top raggiungibile a metà campo (come è Renato sanches)


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Renato sanches per me è più importante anche di Botman. Le squadre forti hanno un centrocampo forte. Fuori Kessie dentro Pobega a livello numerico ok ma a livello tecnico ci indeboliremmo troppo. Preferisco rinunciare a Botman ma prendendo un top raggiungibile a metà campo (come è Renato sanches)



Botman ne farei a meno anche io, e spenderei per l'attacco. Sanches non è male, però appunto non sono proprio convinto al 100% come diceva Lollo. Non dico che fa schifo, eh. Poi se rimane il buco lasciato da Kessie, ok, meglio lui di nessuno.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (12 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Io credo che Messias non sia il giocatore che abbiamo visto fino a ora buoni spunti ma nulla di che,dovuti ad una condizione approssimativa,per me il vero Messias e quello visto con la Lazio,in grado di pressare e saltare l uomo con facilità,certo se poi prendiamo Zyech allora e un altro discorso


anche io ho avuto la stessa sensazione , proverei a farlo giocare con più continuità per valutarlo meglio


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ti pongo un quesito: se negli ultimi due anni fossimo viaggiati fra 5° e 6 posto, cosa sarebbe cambiato per la società? Forse non avremo riscattato Tomori, ma per il resto credo che sarebbe rimasto tutto invariato. Questo per dirti che, ovviamente é una mia opinione, non c é alcuna intenzione di "tornare competitivi" (che per il Milan significa lottare per il titolo)...lo scorso anno bastava un pareggio all' ultima e saremo finiti quinti. Il mercato sarebbe stato diverso? Non credo...semplicemente Pioli é stato bravo, tanti ragazzi sono esplosi e ci ritroviamo secondi. Per te é programmazione, per me é andata bene...non interessa a nessuno vincere a parte a Maldini, Massara e Pioli. E ci tengo a sottolineare, visto che sembra che mi piaccia solo buttare melma sulla società, che io allo scudetto credo da Settembre e ci credo ancora...é proprio questo che mi porta ad essere così impaziente e intollerante, SIAMO LI cristo santo, le vittorie generano entrate......nella nostra situazione, credo che anche LOTITO e DELA avrebbero fatto uno sforzo, pensaci..!


E ma guarda che il fatto di non modificare “ i piani “ in base ai risultati io la vedo come una cosa positiva. 
Che piaccia o meno loro hanno un progetto commerciale che impone regole anche al progetto sportivo, nessuno può farci nulla. 
Hanno di fatto “salvato” il milan e ora ci fanno quello che vogliono.

Io capisco benissimo il tuo discorso e lo condivido ma credimi ( credimi veramente te lo dico con la massima sincerità ), più di quello che stiamo facendo non è possibile fare.


----------



## Maximo (12 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ti pongo un quesito: se negli ultimi due anni fossimo viaggiati fra 5° e 6 posto, cosa sarebbe cambiato per la società? Forse non avremo riscattato Tomori, ma per il resto credo che sarebbe rimasto tutto invariato. Questo per dirti che, ovviamente é una mia opinione, non c é alcuna intenzione di "tornare competitivi" (che per il Milan significa lottare per il titolo)...lo scorso anno bastava un pareggio all' ultima e saremo finiti quinti. Il mercato sarebbe stato diverso? Non credo...semplicemente Pioli é stato bravo, tanti ragazzi sono esplosi e ci ritroviamo secondi. Per te é programmazione, per me é andata bene...non interessa a nessuno vincere a parte a Maldini, Massara e Pioli. E ci tengo a sottolineare, visto che sembra che mi piaccia solo buttare melma sulla società, che io allo scudetto credo da Settembre e ci credo ancora...é proprio questo che mi porta ad essere così impaziente e intollerante, SIAMO LI cristo santo, le vittorie generano entrate......nella nostra situazione, credo che anche LOTITO e DELA avrebbero fatto uno sforzo, pensaci..!


Punto di vista interessante. 
La priorità per la proprietà è rimettere in ordine i conti, penso che questo lo abbiano capito tutti. Quello che sta avvenendo grazie a dirigenti, allenatore e fiocatori, è il consolidamento dei risultati sportivi che sta portando ad un circolo virtuoso, ovvero i conti migliorano perchè migliorano i risultati sportivi, dunque incassi da stadio, diritti TV, sponsor, ecc...
L'anno scorso abbiamo rischiato di finire fuori dalla Champions nelle ultime giornate, pur avendo strameritato di andarci. Sarebbe cambiato qualcosa? Secondo me si, il nostro percorso di crescita sarebbe stato molto più lento, probabilmente non avremmo riscattato Tomori e forse avremmo dovuto optare per un portiere diverso.
Entrare nella Champions significa avere l'opportunità di rinforzare anno dopo anno la rosa e di conseguenza consolidare la propria permanenza. 
Pensiamo alla Roma che grazie ad un mercato attento consolidò per anni la propria presenza in CL, arrivando addirittura alla semifinale.

Un Miilan stabilmente in CL significherà una squadra sempre più forte, incassi sempre maggiori, ed appeal per i giocatori sempre più alto. Oggi questa è l'unica strada che vedo per ritornare grandi, scordiamoci investimento della proprietà a fondo perduto.


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Febbraio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Da notare che ho usato il condizionale sul titolo.
> Situazione mercato estivo: Alessio,KK e Ibra non rinnovano. Situazione altamente probabile magari non le sua interezza ma abbastanza plausibile ad oggi.
> Quindi avete da prendere un difensore centrale un centrocampista box to box e una punta che possa fare da boa ma che sappia anche fare gol con regolarità.
> Però il vostro budget è limitato solo ad un grande colpo e gli altri due dovete fare di necessità virtù scommettendo su giocatori dal valore ancora contenuto sul mercato o a parametro.
> ...


In difesa sicuro servirebbe 1 centrale, forse 2(dipende dal rinnovo o meno di florenzi)
a centrocampo un mediano, oltre al rientro di pobega
in attacco un esterno destro(dubito) ed una punta


----------



## egidiopersempre (12 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ti pongo un quesito: se negli ultimi due anni fossimo viaggiati fra 5° e 6 posto, cosa sarebbe cambiato per la società? Forse non avremo riscattato Tomori, ma per il resto credo che sarebbe rimasto tutto invariato. Questo per dirti che, ovviamente é una mia opinione, non c é alcuna intenzione di "tornare competitivi" (che per il Milan significa lottare per il titolo)...lo scorso anno bastava un pareggio all' ultima e saremo finiti quinti. Il mercato sarebbe stato diverso? Non credo...semplicemente Pioli é stato bravo, tanti ragazzi sono esplosi e ci ritroviamo secondi. Per te é programmazione, per me é andata bene...non interessa a nessuno vincere a parte a Maldini, Massara e Pioli. E ci tengo a sottolineare, visto che sembra che mi piaccia solo buttare melma sulla società, che io allo scudetto credo da Settembre e ci credo ancora...é proprio questo che mi porta ad essere così impaziente e intollerante, SIAMO LI cristo santo, le vittorie generano entrate......nella nostra situazione, credo che anche LOTITO e DELA avrebbero fatto uno sforzo, pensaci..!


come ha scritto lollo, è migliorato l'aspetto economico, i risultati e la rosa. Ogni cosa è consequenziale all'altra. Non per niente la media punti è costante da 75 partite. I ragazzi se di base non erano forti non esplodevano, e non si sono comprati da soli, quindi qualcuno li ha scelti e qualcuno li ha pagati. Oltre ai meriti per me indiscutibili di Pioli. Non sventoliamo il bandierone per il bilancio, non lo sventoliamo per la rosa, ma che i risultati un po' arrivino non è un caso. E' una conseguenza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Senza fare troppi voli pindarici la realtà è una.
> Se ci qualifichiamo per la champions ( ) i soliti 30 milioni verranno spesi per Botman. Con i soldi risparmiati dagli ingaggi vai a prendere una punta da affiancare a Giroud e Lazetic.
> A centrocampo esce Kessie e entra Pobega.
> 
> ...


non fa una piega. ad oggi è così.
aggiungi qualche operazione di contorno..


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E ma guarda che il fatto di non modificare “ i piani “ in base ai risultati io la vedo come una cosa positiva.
> Che piaccia o meno loro hanno un progetto commerciale che impone regole anche al progetto sportivo, nessuno può farci nulla.
> Hanno di fatto “salvato” il milan e ora ci fanno quello che vogliono.
> 
> Io capisco benissimo il tuo discorso e lo condivido ma credimi ( credimi veramente te lo dico con la massima sincerità ), più di quello che stiamo facendo *non è possibile fare*.


Scusami ma questa mi sembra una bella scusa.
Il milan non può pensare di puntare ad un payroll di 100-120 milioni, è roba da Lazio/fiorentina qualunque.
Una squadra con il nostro blasone che centra 2 qualificazioni CL consecutive non può continuare a tagliare continuamente i costi, perchè è vero che così raggiungi il pareggio di bilancio ma poi ti blocchi in un limbo in cui non sei mai davvero competitivo.
Dobbiamo fare un percorso e spendere ora che ne abbiamo l'occasione, possiamo mantenerci su questi livelli di spesa anche con un mercato da 100 milioni circa con tutte le risorse che si liberano.
Se facciamo un mercato Botman+Belotti e un paio di operazioni minori, a fine anno stiamo sui 100-110 milioni di payroll.
Non è accettabile, dai. Un po di ambizione, un minimo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Payroll base di quest'anno parte da 148 milioni.
> 
> OUT:
> 
> ...


Bakayoko è in prestito biennale con obbligo condizionato (presumo in base a presenze e qualificazioni CL), quindi non ce ne liberiamo. Dembelé sta chiedendo cifre folli al Barça per rinnovare ed è un pessimo professionista con una caterva di problemi muscolari. Doku lo hanno pagato loro 26 milioni, perché dovrebbero dartelo a 30? In ogni caso dubito che la squadra verrà stravolta così tanto, mi aspetto uno massimo due nuovi titolari.


Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Senza fare troppi voli pindarici la realtà è una.
> Se ci qualifichiamo per la champions ( ) i soliti 30 milioni verranno spesi per Botman. Con i soldi risparmiati dagli ingaggi vai a prendere una punta da affiancare a Giroud e Lazetic.
> A centrocampo esce Kessie e entra Pobega.
> 
> ...


Mi sembra lo scenario nettamente più probabile, purtroppo.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Febbraio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Da notare che ho usato il condizionale sul titolo.
> Situazione mercato estivo: Alessio,KK e Ibra non rinnovano. Situazione altamente probabile magari non le sua interezza ma abbastanza plausibile ad oggi.
> Quindi avete da prendere un difensore centrale un centrocampista box to box e una punta che possa fare da boa ma che sappia anche fare gol con regolarità.
> Però il vostro budget è limitato solo ad un grande colpo e gli altri due dovete fare di necessità virtù scommettendo su giocatori dal valore ancora contenuto sul mercato o a parametro.
> ...


Prima di tutto speriamo di fare il mercato da campioni d'Italia...
Vedremmo tanti giocatori spingere per venire da noi secondo me.

Comunque penso che servano un difensore centrale e un mediano super, come Botman e Sanches, poi Adli trequartista e riscattare Brahim.

Poi riscatterei Florenzi se accetta lo stipendio di Calabria e forse pure Messias, se lo meriterà in queste partite. 

A quel punto restano due incognite: Bakayoko e soprattutto Ibra. Se non restano, vanno trovati altri due.

Infine altro discorso per Ballo. Finora non merita di restare, bisogna capire come lo veda Pioli e come si comporti in squadra se tenerlo o no.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Avremo 50 mln garantiti dall'entrata in Champions a cui vanno sommati quei soldi che avevamo messo da parte per gennaio e che non sono stati spesi, facciamo una ventina di mln.
> 70 mln da mettere sul mercato + i soldi delle uscite, Saele 18 mln + operazioni minori.
> Logico che non potremo permetterci dopo un anno di spese quasi nulle (50 mln + prestiti di Florenzi, Pellegri ecc) un altro mercato simile, cioè 50 MLN per prendere centrale, sostituto di Kessie e prima punta/AD.
> Il perché? beh solo un fesso potrebbe pensare di fare mercato al Milan con 50 mln nel 2022, forse inizialmente, entri in Champs dopo 10 anni e spendi il giusto per raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio nel giro di un annetto e mezzo, ci può stare, l'anno dopo no, troppo rischioso.
> ...


Sei proprio fissato con Berardi


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma guarda Dex, cercando di essere il più equilibrati possibile nei giudizi fini ad oggi hanno avuto ragione loro, siamo o primi o secondi da 2 anni e mezzo, siamo andati in champions e stiamo lottando per lo scudetto. Il tutto riducendo i costi e riportando i conti in ordine.
> 
> Ora, questo è l unico modo per rendere competitività una squadra ? No, è uno dei modi. Forse il meno rischioso per chi controlla i numeri, diversamente spendevi 75milioni per Vlahovic, è ti facevi il segno della croce. enso che tutti concordiamo.
> 
> Quest estate sarà sulla falsa riga della scorsa quindi 70/80 milioni spesi ( o meglio investiti ) sul mercato.


Forse qualcosa in più perché abbiamo ricavi in crescita e forse in vista una stagione col pubblico o quasi.
Per me avremo un budget più vicino ai 100.


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Forse qualcosa in più perché abbiamo ricavi in crescita e forse in vista una stagione col pubblico o quasi.
> Per me avremo un budget più vicino ai 100.



Spendessimo 70 sarei già contento ( 50 mln botman + sanches + Origi a 0 + Ala destra 20 mln)....
Secondo me invece ci si fermerà ai 50 + parametro zero davanti. Con l'incubo ala destra che resterà ancora....


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Spendessimo 70 sarei già contento ( 50 mln botman + sanches + Origi a 0 + Ala destra 20 mln)....
> Secondo me invece ci si fermerà ai 50 + parametro zero davanti. Con l'incubo ala destra che resterà ancora....


Vedremo. Ne abbiamo spesi circa 80 un anno fa...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Botman ne farei a meno anche io, e spenderei per l'attacco. Sanches non è male, però appunto non sono proprio convinto al 100% come diceva Lollo. Non dico che fa schifo, eh. Poi se rimane il buco lasciato da Kessie, ok, meglio lui di nessuno.


Bisogna fare Botman più il centravanti secondo me. Con Kjaer che non si sa in che condizioni tornerà, avere un centrale forte accanto a Tomori che completi il reparto è fondamentale. Però ecco due colpi (attaccante e difensore centrale) bisogna avere le possibilità di farli.
Per il centrocampista, visto l'apporto di Kessiè quest'anno, va bene anche un Grillitsch a parametro zero. Solido, bravo a giocare la palla e certamente più tecnico di Kessiè (e persino dello stesso Zakaria che la Juve ha acquistato). Già se fanno Botman, David e Grillitsch va bene.


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo. Ne abbiamo spesi circa 80 un anno fa...



Perchè 80? Penso che la cifra sia meno di 70 complessivi.
Io ho in mente solo tomori (28) tonali (7) magnain (14) ballo (4) adli (8) prestiti messias, baka, brahim, florenzi (6)
Significa che per pareggiare anno scorso ci sono circa 65 milioni da poter investire.

Considerato che da -50 milioni vorranno avvicinarsi al pareggio di bilancio secondo me è verosimile che ci sia un leggero taglio anche a questi 65 milioni, ecco spiegato i circa 50/55 da me attesi.

i 50/55 milioni sono in linea con il raggiungimento del famoso pareggio di bilancio, però attenzione se da -50 circa di quest'anno ci si accontentasse anno prossimo che ne so di chiudere a -30 allora si, chiaro che ci sarebbero 75 o anche 80 milioni.

Di sicuro visto lo spazio liberato possiamo affermare che minimo 50/55 milioni ci devono sicuramente essere per il mercato estivo, non ci fossero sarebbe veramente una sorpresa negativa ed inspiegabile ed inaccettabile anche. Arrivassero a 75/80 milioni investiti sarebbe invece una sorpresa positiva, mettiamola cosi. Vedremo, ormai giugno è vicino.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare Botman più il centravanti secondo me. Con Kjaer che non si sa in che condizioni tornerà, avere un centrale forte accanto a Tomori che completi il reparto è fondamentale. Però ecco due colpi (attaccante e difensore centrale) bisogna avere le possibilità di farli.
> Per il centrocampista, visto l'apporto di Kessiè quest'anno, va bene anche un Grillitsch a parametro zero. Solido, bravo a giocare la palla e certamente più tecnico di Kessiè (e persino dello stesso Zakaria che la Juve ha acquistato). Già se fanno Botman, David e Grillitsch va bene.



Certo Botman sembra un bel difensore, colmerebbe la lacuna di fisicità e di imponenza a centro area.

Per il centrocampista onestamente non saprei cosa scegliere, ma anche codesto potrebbe essere un buon rimpiazzo.

Io ne faccio esclusivamente una questione di budget, partiamo in quarta e poi non prendiamo nessuno. Vediamo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto speriamo di fare il mercato da campioni d'Italia...
> Vedremmo tanti giocatori spingere per venire da noi secondo me.
> 
> Comunque penso che servano un difensore centrale e un mediano super, come Botman e Sanches, poi Adli trequartista e riscattare Brahim.
> ...


Io invece penso Botman vada bene, ma Sanches eviterei perchè salta tante partite. Farei Botman e il centravanti (se non si può David o un nome equivalente mi faccio andare bene pure Moussa Dembelè, ha contratto in scadenza nel 2023 e forse si libera a una cifra ragionevole). Per la mediana va bene anche un Grillitsch, già cercato la scorsa sessione di mercato.


----------



## davoreb (12 Febbraio 2022)

per me serve il centrale di difesa BOTMAN

sostituto di Kessie R.SANCHEZ

e la prima punta titolare.

Considerato che rientrano Pobega ed Adli a destra con un mercato del genere accetterei di rimanere cosi.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Perchè 80? Penso che la cifra sia meno di 70 complessivi.
> Io ho in mente solo tomori (28) tonali (7) magnain (14) ballo (4) adli (8) prestiti messias, baka, brahim, florenzi (6)
> Significa che per pareggiare anno scorso ci sono circa 65 milioni da poter investire.
> 
> ...


Ci sta, il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega!
Per me spenderemo qualcosa di più, tipo tre acquisti da 30 milioni circa.
Uno dei tre potrebbe essere Brahim.
Ma sono d'accordo con la tua logica.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Febbraio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bakayoko è in prestito biennale con obbligo condizionato (presumo in base a presenze e qualificazioni CL), quindi non ce ne liberiamo. Dembelé sta chiedendo cifre folli al Barça per rinnovare ed è un pessimo professionista con una caterva di problemi muscolari. Doku lo hanno pagato loro 26 milioni, perché dovrebbero dartelo a 30? In ogni caso dubito che la squadra verrà stravolta così tanto, mi aspetto uno massimo due nuovi titolari.
> 
> Mi sembra lo scenario nettamente più probabile, purtroppo.


Perchè quest'anno ha fatto ridere e secondo me un prestito con obbligo a 30/35 lo accettano al volo.
Dembelè sarebbe un azzardo e probabilmente non è prendibile, ma nel calciomercato sai mai...


----------



## numero 3 (12 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Payroll base di quest'anno parte da 148 milioni.
> 
> OUT:
> 
> ...



Complimenti...
Hai calcolato i team formed ei team Nation..?

Io rimarrei se possibile in Italia...Nomi a caso
Pessina Zaccagni Barrow Kean Zaniolo Sottil


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Febbraio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Complimenti...
> Hai calcolato i team formed ei team Nation..?
> 
> Io rimarrei se possibile in Italia...Nomi a caso
> Pessina Zaccagni Barrow Kean Zaniolo Sottil


Team formed avremmo Plizzari Calabria Colombo (se torna in rosa come terza punta, altrimenti va bene Stanga) e Gabbia
Nation Formed possiamo contare su Tonali, con altri 2/3 slot vuoti che possiamo occupare con operazioni minori


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Perchè 80? Penso che la cifra sia meno di 70 complessivi.
> Io ho in mente solo tomori (28) tonali (7) magnain (14) ballo (4) adli (8) prestiti messias, baka, brahim, florenzi (6)
> Significa che per pareggiare anno scorso ci sono circa 65 milioni da poter investire.
> 
> ...


partiamo da -95 se non sbaglio anno 20/21.
nel 21/22 c'è la CL ma anche quella storia dei diritti tv, e se vera saremo a -80.
io dico che l'obiettivo è avere un altro -40 e poi uno zero. non si scappa che a giugno 24 dovrà essere ZERO spaccato.


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> partiamo da -95 se non sbaglio anno 20/21.
> nel 21/22 c'è la CL ma anche quella storia dei diritti tv, e se vera saremo a -80.
> io dico che l'obiettivo è avere un altro -40 e poi uno zero. non si scappa che a giugno 24 dovrà essere ZERO spaccato.


Secondo me a giugno 2022 il passivo dovrebbe aggirarsi circa sui 50 milioni… 80 milioni in questo giugno mi sembra veramente troppo, sarebbe una catastrofe assoluta


----------



## elpacoderoma (13 Febbraio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Da notare che ho usato il condizionale sul titolo.
> Situazione mercato estivo: Alessio,KK e Ibra non rinnovano. Situazione altamente probabile magari non le sua interezza ma abbastanza plausibile ad oggi.
> Quindi avete da prendere un difensore centrale un centrocampista box to box e una punta che possa fare da boa ma che sappia anche fare gol con regolarità.
> Però il vostro budget è limitato solo ad un grande colpo e gli altri due dovete fare di necessità virtù scommettendo su giocatori dal valore ancora contenuto sul mercato o a parametro.
> ...


Io mi muoverei come probabilmente farà la società.
Se esce Ibra entra Belotti.
Se esce Kessie entra Sanches.
Se esce Baka entra Pobega.
Se esce Romagnoli entra Botman.
Messias, Krunic e Florenzi non escono, hanno dimostrato di essere da Milan (almeno come valide alternative) quindi non cambierei un usato garantito per un nuovo imprevedibile.

Squadra e allenatore stanno dimostrando di essere un gruppo unito e valido quindi non vedo perché alterare un ambiente che funziona (salvo clamorosi e non auspicati addii come Zlatan e Kessie)


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (13 Febbraio 2022)

in
Botman 
Augello o Pellegrini (vice teo)
Veretout 
Zaniolo 
Belotti (tenterei Scamacca)

rientri prestito. Adli + Pobega

out 
Romagnoli
Ballo toure
saelemaekers 
kessie
krunic
Ibra
Gabbia prestito
Maldini prestito


----------



## Davidoff (13 Febbraio 2022)

Botman al posto di Romagna, qualcuno a cc (forse Sanches, che per infortuni e discontinuità non mi entusiasma) e un’ala destra da 15-20 milioni se non riscattiamo Messias, più il rientro di Adli e Pobega. Per me Ibra lo rinnovano, anche se è un cadavere, per poter rimandare la punta al 2023. Ci sarebbe anche da capire se vogliamo mantenere sto modulo o cambiare, per collocare Pobega, perché se non lo usiamo tanto vale farci cassa. Forse Pioli lo userà come trq fisico al posto di Krunic?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Febbraio 2022)

Il Milan deve comunque anche fare delle operazioni intelligenti, ingaggiando qualche giovane e mandandolo magari in prestito a qualche squadra per farlo crescere. Ad esempio un giocatore interessante da prelevare a zero è Ola Solbakken del Bodo Glimt (in gol contro la Roma)... ala destra, fisicamente molto robusto, con una massa notevole e anche tecnicamente davvero abile nello stretto, di piede mancino. Ci stanno provando a ingaggiarlo Verona e Genoa. Magari prenderlo a zero e mandarlo in prestito non sarebbe una cattiva idea, male che vada fai una plusvalenza.


----------



## Kayl (13 Febbraio 2022)

Non mi pare di aver visto la notizia qui sul forum, ma Adli dalla scorsa settimana è stato eletto a furor di popolo capitano della squadra in quanto, agli occhi dei tifosi, è l'unico a mettere veramente cuore e tecnica in campo, a 21 anni e malgrado sia già già un nostro giocatore. Quindi quando arriverà qua sarà pure forte di un'esperienza di forte responsabilità a livello di personalità, cosa che gli potrebbe giovare molto in ottica di mentalità per iniziare bene l'esperienza con noi.


----------



## gabuz (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Te ce li vedi Elliot spendere 75M? E poi i prezzi li fa quello che vende...


Questa estate ne abbiamo spesi circa 64 escludendo i prestiti onerosi:
Tomori 29
Maignan 14
Adli 8
Tonali 7
Ballo Tourè 5
Giroud 1

Perché a priori non potremmo spendere 75 se torniamo ancora in Champions?


----------



## Mika (13 Febbraio 2022)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Questa estate ne abbiamo spesi circa 64 escludendo i prestiti onerosi:
> Tomori 29
> Maignan 14
> Adli 8
> ...


Perché se avessimo voluto spendere avremmo preso un Dc a gennaio. Comunque sicuramente questa estate si oserà di più.


----------



## gabuz (13 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Perché se avessimo voluto spendere avremmo preso un Dc a gennaio. Comunque sicuramente questa estate si oserà di più.


Mi é parso abbastanza evidente che a gennaio non volevano avere uscite per poter chiudere il bilancio in un certo modo.


----------



## El picinin (14 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Non mi pare di aver visto la notizia qui sul forum, ma Adli dalla scorsa settimana è stato eletto a furor di popolo capitano della squadra in quanto, agli occhi dei tifosi, è l'unico a mettere veramente cuore e tecnica in campo, a 21 anni e malgrado sia già già un nostro giocatore. Quindi quando arriverà qua sarà pure forte di un'esperienza di forte responsabilità a livello di personalità, cosa che gli potrebbe giovare molto in ottica di mentalità per iniziare bene l'esperienza con noi.


Ieri ho visto tutto il possibile di Adli,giocatore dalla tecnica fuori dal comune, magari mi sbaglio ma per molte cose mi ricorda Zidane, non è vero che e lento in generale,lo e sullo scatto ma in progressione e ottimo.


----------



## sunburn (14 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Perché se avessimo voluto spendere avremmo preso un Dc a gennaio. Comunque sicuramente questa estate si oserà di più.


Il punto è che la nostra proprietà non fa azzardi. Il budget per il mercato è parametrato alle entrate certe in base alle analisi che fanno. Campagne acquisti più onerose le faremo, forse, solo quando avremo contratti di sponsorizzazione pluriennali più remunerativi di quelli attuali.
È un modo di operare che personalmente non condivido perché l’imprenditoria si basa anche sull’assunzione di rischi(=fare investimenti che si possono perdere), ma questo è.


----------



## El picinin (14 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il punto è che la nostra proprietà non fa azzardi. Il budget per il mercato è parametrato alle entrate certe in base alle analisi che fanno. Campagne acquisti più onerose le faremo, forse, solo quando avremo contratti di sponsorizzazione pluriennali più remunerativi di quelli attuali.
> È un modo di operare che personalmente non condivido perché l’imprenditoria si basa anche sull’assunzione di rischi(=fare investimenti che si possono perdere), ma questo è.


A proposito si parla di due grossi sponsor in entrata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2022)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Questa estate ne abbiamo spesi circa 64 escludendo i prestiti onerosi:
> Tomori 29
> Maignan 14
> Adli 8
> ...


perchè i conti li devi fare sul costo della rosa IN - OUT. non con la cassa che esce (che poi son sempre dilazionati i pagamenti...).
il risultato deve essere un miglioramento del bilancio attuale, è difficile capire a quanto stiamo e quanto margine c'è.


----------



## ILMAGO (14 Febbraio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> A proposito si parla di due grossi sponsor in entrata.


????


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Febbraio 2022)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Questa estate ne abbiamo spesi circa 64 escludendo i prestiti onerosi:
> Tomori 29
> Maignan 14
> Adli 8
> ...


75 milioni la prossima estate li spenderemo per due/tre giocatori. Poi resteranno gli spiccioli per le riserve. Ma non spenderemo meno di questa cifra secondo me.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Febbraio 2022)

*Difesa*
Sicuro serve un dif centrale per sostituire Romagnoli, poi se ne serve un altro dipende dalle condizioni di kjaer.. sui terzini se riscattiamo florenzi rimaniamo così.. 
Calabria Florenzi Tomori X Gabbia Kaluku Kjaer Theo Ballo
*Centrocampo *
Sicuro serve un mediano per sostituire Kessie, inoltre rientrerà Pobega.. l'acquisto di un altro mediano dipende se Baka resta o no. 
Tonali Bennacer X Pobega Bakayoko e Krunic jolly tra mediana e trequarti
*Attacco*
Per me rimaniamo così, al massimo arriva Belotti a 0. Dato che spenderemo molto per dif centrale e mediano è impossibile spendere per esterno destro e punta.
Saele Messias Brahim Adli Leao Rebic Giroud Lazetic Ibra


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Febbraio 2022)

penso che sia chiaro cosa serva. 

Prima di tutto immagino che Romagnoli, Kessiè e Ibra non rinnovino. Quindi andranno sostituiti. Dovrebbe essere la priorità. Andrebbe lasciato andare anche Baka, se possibile, per far posto a Pobega in squadra (poteva esserci già quest'anno). 

Questione "10": al momento non abbiamo un'alternativa a Diaz. Abbiamo preso Adlì ma faccio fatica ad inquadrarlo. E' un 10 atipico, forse potrebbe essere anche arretrato e probabilmente non pronto, quantomeno da subito. Vediamo. 

Poi bisogna lavarorare sulla fascia destra. Messias e Florenzi stanno facendo il loro, ma anche qui in base alle opportunità di mercato sarebbero necessari upgrade. 

So che non si può fare tutto in una volta, ma si libera anche tanto budget lasciando andare i giocatori in scadenza/prestiti, quindi si può, se si vuole, fare un upgrade.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> penso che sia chiaro cosa serva.
> 
> Prima di tutto immagino che Romagnoli, Kessiè e Ibra non rinnovino. Quindi andranno sostituiti. Dovrebbe essere la priorità. Andrebbe lasciato andare anche Baka, se possibile, per far posto a Pobega in squadra (poteva esserci già quest'anno).
> 
> ...


Messias e Florenzi tutto sommato si stanno meritando la riconferma.

Florenzi soprattutto, se accetta lo stipendio di Calabria, è difficile trovare di meglio considerando poi che rientra nei Nation Formed.

Messias boh chiaro che si trovi di meglio facilmente, ma non lo vedo una priorità per l'anno prossimo.

Se Ibra non rinnova si apre un capitolo intero, perché il suo sostituto è una scelta chiave per il nostro futuro. Se succede penso che ne parleremo giorno e notte sul forum per tutta l'estate 
Il mio preferito è Hugo Etitike del Reims, ma forse cercano uno piu fatto ed esperto eventualmente.

Adli puo non convincere ci mancherebbe ma è un trequartista, il classico numero 10, nella rosa entra come alternativa a Brahim. Poi essendo un po' atipico come dici giustamente andrà vista la sua evoluzione. Per me tatticamente rimpiazza Calhangolo alla fine.

Secondo me un serio upgrade lo faremo di sicuro, la squadra della prossima stagione sarà fortissima e costruita per andare avanti anche in Champions.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> penso che sia chiaro cosa serva.
> 
> Prima di tutto immagino che Romagnoli, Kessiè e Ibra non rinnovino. Quindi andranno sostituiti. Dovrebbe essere la priorità. Andrebbe lasciato andare anche Baka, se possibile, per far posto a Pobega in squadra (poteva esserci già quest'anno).
> 
> ...


sulla destra sarebbe molto gradito un titolare al posto di messias o saele.
florenzi ormai lo vedo proprio solo terzino, può rimanere ma non a 3M.


----------



## folletto (14 Febbraio 2022)

Se ci sarà l’investimento nel reparto avanzato sarà uno; o un esterno destro più un Belotti a zero, o un centravanti e restiamo con Sale e Junior a dx (o via Messias e dentro un qualcosa a zero). A centrocampo arriva Pobega, Adli trequartista e se va via Baka un altro prestito. In difesa probabile a sto punto Botman (che non mi convince) e speriamo che si inventino qualcosa per il vice Theo che Ballo è inguardabile


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Certo che vedo un po' tutti fissati con questo Belotti a zero


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Febbraio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Da notare che ho usato il condizionale sul titolo.
> Situazione mercato estivo: Alessio,KK e Ibra non rinnovano. Situazione altamente probabile magari non le sua interezza ma abbastanza plausibile ad oggi.
> Quindi avete da prendere un difensore centrale un centrocampista box to box e una punta che possa fare da boa ma che sappia anche fare gol con regolarità.
> Però il vostro budget è limitato solo ad un grande colpo e gli altri due dovete fare di necessità virtù scommettendo su giocatori dal valore ancora contenuto sul mercato o a parametro.
> ...


Secondo me i soldi per un acquisto ci sono già e saranno spesi per un difensore. 
Dentro Botman, via Romagnoli.
A centrocampo Adli+Pobega potrebbero in teoria sostituire kessie se si decidesse di giocare a 3 quando nn ci sono isma e tonali. Anche il tanto acclamato sanches per quanto io lo ritenga fortissimo non può esser considerato un sostituto di kessie. L'unico che si avvicina alle qualità del nuovo traditore sarebbe baka ma sta facendo pena.
Mi aspetto quindi poco o nulla a centrocampo, si valuteranno adli e pobega (di nuovo) e poi si sceglierà in base a ciò che offre il mercato ma sono abbastanza sicuro che nn si spenderà tanto per farlo e che senza una vera occasione sul mercato si resterà così visto che il prestito di baka è biennale.
Per me ibra rinnoverà a cifre lievemente più contenute e entro luglio Pioli potrà dirci quanto vale lazetic (fisicamente perfetto per il nostro gioco). Se il serbo nn sarà ritenuto pronto si punterà a qualche giovane più promettente dalla ligue1. Escludo l'arrivo di Belotti ed escludo l'arrivo di Origi. L'anno prossimo in pratica si sostituirà il capitano scarso con Botman e si punterà sull'abbondanza a centrocampo/ sulla trequarti.
In attacco tutto o quasi tutto invariato. Messias ha meritato la conferma.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Febbraio 2022)

Anche a me piace messias, il problema è che se resta lui per l'ennesima volta non faremo niente a destra, e non possiamo permettercelo.
Ibra pure se rimane credo ci servirebbe comunque almeno un belotti di turno.
Per la riserva di Theo, nonostante io adori Hickey, un Augello andrebbe piu che bene ed è pure un milanista sfegatato e nation formed. 
Bakayoko e Krunic non è pensabile tenerli ulteriormente.


----------



## ILMAGO (14 Febbraio 2022)

vedo che molti parlano di confermare anche giocatori mediocri (Messias Florenzi ecc) e sostanzialmente di non sostituire Kessie (Pobega può sostituire krunic o baka come ruolo) o ibrahimovic (lazetic per Ibra mi sembra forzato ora come ora).

Secondo me sono necessari 4 titolari: difensore, centrocampista centrale, ala destra, punta. 
Ripeto non 4 role player, 4 giocatori titolari in grado di esserlo al nou camp o al bernabeu in champions.

i miei preferiti, ben sapendo che almeno 1 dei 4 dovrà essere un prestito o parametro zero sarebbero bremer, Renato sanches, Hudson odoi(o alternativa) e Origi. 3 da 25 milioni e un parametro zero.

poi servirebbero anche operazioni minori, come un terzino italiano (cambiaso?) per ballo o un portiere italiano per tata. Pobega per Bakayoko.

ma il nostro futuro dipenderà da quei 4 li: se prendi dei top allora fai un salto di qualità, se li sbagli puoi anche fare uno step indietro rispetto agli attuali Romagnoli Kessie e Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Anche a me piace messias, il problema è che se resta lui per l'ennesima volta non faremo niente a destra, e non possiamo permettercelo.
> Ibra pure se rimane credo ci servirebbe comunque almeno un belotti di turno.
> Per la riserva di Theo, nonostante io adori Hickey, un Augello andrebbe piu che bene ed è pure un milanista sfegatato e nation formed.
> Bakayoko e Krunic non è pensabile tenerli ulteriormente.


Messias+Saele non saranno 2 campioni ma hanno caratteristiche diverse e alla fin fine non abbiamo avuto chissà quali problemi sulla destra visto che messias ha segnato abbastanza e saele non ha deluso. Concordo su Augello.
Per il resto... capisco le speranze da tifoso ma penso sia inutile aspettarsi chissà cosa dalla società. Già botman (o bremer) + un centrocampista (sanches o altri) sarebbe tanta roba.
In attacco vedo tanti sperare che ibra non rinnovi ma tolto origi (che chiederà un botto di ingaggio) non è che il mercato offra granché. Penso sarebbe più saggio migliorare gli altri reparti e farsi un altro anno con le 2 vecchie volpi ibra e giroud che hanno dimostrato anche quest'anno di saperla mettere dentro.
L'anno successivo invece si dovrà necessariamente spendere tanto e lo si dovrà fare per una punta. In 2 anni le cose cambiano.


----------



## folletto (14 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> vedo che molti parlano di confermare anche giocatori mediocri (Messias Florenzi ecc) e sostanzialmente di non sostituire Kessie (Pobega può sostituire krunic o baka come ruolo) o ibrahimovic (lazetic per Ibra mi sembra forzato ora come ora).
> 
> Secondo me sono necessari 4 titolari: difensore, centrocampista centrale, ala destra, punta.
> Ripeto non 4 role player, 4 giocatori titolari in grado di esserlo al nou camp o al bernabeu in champions.
> ...



Tra ciò che ci servirebbe e ciò che arriverà c'è di mezzo un oceano


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Febbraio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Messias+Saele non saranno 2 campioni ma hanno caratteristiche diverse e alla fin fine non abbiamo avuto chissà quali problemi sulla destra visto che messias ha segnato abbastanza e saele non ha deluso. Concordo su Augello.
> Per il resto... capisco le speranze da tifoso ma penso sia inutile aspettarsi chissà cosa dalla società. Già botman (o bremer) + un centrocampista (sanches o altri) sarebbe tanta roba.
> In attacco vedo tanti sperare che ibra non rinnovi ma tolto origi (che chiederà un botto di ingaggio) non è che il mercato offra granché. *Penso sarebbe più saggio migliorare gli altri reparti e farsi un altro anno con le 2 vecchie volpi ibra e giroud che hanno dimostrato anche quest'anno di saperla mettere dentro.*
> L'anno successivo invece si dovrà necessariamente spendere tanto e lo si dovrà fare per una punta. In 2 anni le cose cambiano.


Su questo sfondi una porta aperta.
Secondo me il terminale offensivo, quando la squadra funziona, è un di più: giroud rebic ed eventualmente ibra negli ultimi 20 minuti possono assolutamente buttarla dentro con regolarità.
Io infatti quest'estate mi concentrerei sul sistemare tutto al di fuori di trequartista (così testiamo per un anno Adli, Diaz con un anno di esperienza in più, Pobega ed eventualmente vediamo cosa succede a Daniel Maldini magari in prestito via) e della punta, così che nel 2023 con un anno in più di CL si possa ragionare sullo spendere 80-100 milioni per riempire i due tasselli che si liberano: la punta (un jonathan david?) e il trequartista (un de ketelaere? o altrimenti il riscatto di diaz se avrà fatto il salto di qualità definitivo, o l oavrà fatto Adli). In quest'ottica, credo sarebbe saggio comunque prendere una punta già quest'anno, di livello inferiore, che possa coprire le magagne di Ibra per la prossima stagione (se rinnova) e fare da riserva a chi arriverà nel 2023.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Febbraio 2022)

vedo troppe illusioni e castelli in aria. 
Temo andrà come sempre: budget speso per sostituire i partenti a zero e per il resto a posto così.
Peccato, perché a posteriori si poteva tentare di vendere Kessie per sostituirlo con Koopmeiners pagato 14 dall'atalanta e a quest'ora avremmo avuto altro margine di manovra.


----------



## Giangy (14 Febbraio 2022)

Per me in estate arriverà un difensore, credo sia Botman. Poi i nuovi centrocampisti temo saranno due, o al massimo tre, il ritorno di Pobega e Adli, al posto di Bakayoko, spero sia ceduto Krunic, e spero arrivi Sanches al posto di Kessie (si spera). Secondo me arriverà anche un esterno, per me (purtroppo per noi), credo sarà un nome stile Bernarda, per Casticoso, spero di sbagliarmi in merito. In uscita per me andrà via Mirante fine contratto, Caldara (spero sarà riscattato dal Venezia), Bakayoko fine prestito, andrà via Kessie, e forse Krunic?, Daniel (prestito forse in B), Colombo (prestito in A o B), forse Roback (in prestito A o B). Poi ci sono da valutare Messias e Ibra, per il primo dipenderà dalla seconda parte di stagione per il possibile riscatto, per Ibra spero che non sarà rinnovato, ma penso che si va verso la direzione rinnovo, quindi per me come punte di scorta giovani, in questo caso, forse rimarrà Colombo o sarà aggregato Roback. Penso più o meno sia questo il mercato estivo.


----------



## Mauricio (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi Bakayoko non è a fine prestito!
E come detto potrebbe esserci l’obbligo di riscatto, bisognerebbe conoscere le condizioni.

Io farei il “taccagno” come detto: in difesa nessun ingresso, riscatto Florenzi. A centrocampo nulla, rientro di Adli e Pobega. In attacco ala destra e Belotti a zero. Payroll abbattuto e la squadra sarebbe competitiva come oggi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Su questo sfondi una porta aperta.
> Secondo me il terminale offensivo, quando la squadra funziona, è un di più: giroud rebic ed eventualmente ibra negli ultimi 20 minuti possono assolutamente buttarla dentro con regolarità.
> Io infatti quest'estate mi concentrerei sul sistemare tutto al di fuori di trequartista (così testiamo per un anno Adli, Diaz con un anno di esperienza in più, Pobega ed eventualmente vediamo cosa succede a Daniel Maldini magari in prestito via) e della punta, così che nel 2023 con un anno in più di CL si possa ragionare sullo spendere 80-100 milioni per riempire i due tasselli che si liberano: la punta (un jonathan david?) e il trequartista (un de ketelaere? o altrimenti il riscatto di diaz se avrà fatto il salto di qualità definitivo, o l oavrà fatto Adli). In quest'ottica, credo sarebbe saggio comunque prendere una punta già quest'anno, di livello inferiore, che possa coprire le magagne di Ibra per la prossima stagione (se rinnova) e fare da riserva a chi arriverà nel 2023.



Anche in attacco, se non rinnova Ibra si possono trovare alcune soluzioni non troppo costose. Mi vengono in mente alcuni nomi come Jonathan Burkardt del Mainz per esempio


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Febbraio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Bakayoko non è a fine prestito!
> E come detto potrebbe esserci l’obbligo di riscatto, bisognerebbe conoscere le condizioni.
> 
> Io farei il “taccagno” come detto: in difesa nessun ingresso, riscatto Florenzi. A centrocampo nulla, rientro di Adli e Pobega. In attacco ala destra e Belotti a zero. Payroll abbattuto e la squadra sarebbe competitiva come oggi.


Si, senza riserve e col payroll sotto quello della Fiorentina al secondo anno di CL consecutivo.
Noi tifiamo il milan, non una robaccia che non fa mercato per 3 sessioni di fila.
Un po di orgoglio!


----------



## Giangy (14 Febbraio 2022)

Come punte d'interessante ci sono anche Danjuma del Villarreal, e Konard de La Fuente del Marsiglia, anche Nkunku del Lipsia ex PSG non sarebbe male come profilo, però non ricordo se è più esterno o punta.


----------



## Mauricio (14 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si, senza riserve e col payroll sotto quello della Fiorentina al secondo anno di CL consecutivo.
> Noi tifiamo il milan, non una robaccia che non fa mercato per 3 sessioni di fila.
> Un po di orgoglio!


Se oggi sparissero Caldara e Castillejo, il payroll diminuirebbe di oltre 15 milioni e non ci sarebbe alcuna ricaduta negativa sulla squadra. Spendere non è sinonimo di grande squadra. Ho già mostrato che mantenendo il payroll attuale si avrebbe una squadra molto più forte. Spendendo meno se ne avrebbe una come oggi, almeno. Ed è l’opzione più probabile che vorrà intraprendere la proprietà.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mazraoui > Florenzi
Botman > Romagnoli
Koopmeiners > Bennacer
Pobega > Kessie
Zaniolo > Saelemakers
Adli > Brahim
Solbakken > Castillejo
Colombo > Maldini
De Ketelaere > Rebic
Belotti > Zlatan

Maignan
Mazraoui Tomori Botman Theo
Tonali Koopmeiners
Zaniolo De Ketelaere Leao
Belotti


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Marzo 2022)

Lo riaffermo anche dopo il derby.
A questa squadra mancano 4 ruoli più uno.

Difensore centrale titolare
Centrocampista centrale titolare 
Esterno destro titolare 
Punta titolare 

Il più uno sarebbe il trequartista titolare, perchè c'è l'incognita Adli. 

Se non si sistemano almeno 3 di questi 4/5 buchi l'anno prossimo, non conteremo niente ancora una volta e non vinceremo niente nemmeno facendo 19 su 19 il girone di andata, perchè abbiamo capito che la nostra preparazione maschera le pecche complessive fino a febbraio circa, poi crolliamo fisiologicamente perchè non compensiamo più la penuria tecnica correndo 50km a partita. 

Bastano davvero 70-80 milioni per fare la differenza.

Botman Sanches Berardi Belotti e l'anno prossimo siamo competitivi.
Se invece iniziamo a ragionare in ottica di 

Fuori Romagnoli dentro Caldara e torna Kjaer, a posto così
Fuori Kessie dentro Pobega, a posto così
A destra resta Castillejo e riscattiamo Messias, a posto così
Per la trequarti siamo coperti con Adli e Krunic più Maldini, a posto così 
Per la punta rinnoviamo Ibra, a posto così 

Allora l'anno prossimo finiamo settimi.


----------



## -Lionard- (2 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lo riaffermo anche dopo il derby.
> A questa squadra mancano 4 ruoli più uno.
> 
> Difensore centrale titolare
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te ed aggiungo che Adli rischia di essere l'equivoco tattico della prossima stagione. Non amo parlare di giocatori che conosco poco ma chi lo ha seguito con attenzione continua a sostenere che il ragazzo abbia un piede molto educato e grande visione di gioco ma che pecchi, e non di poco, per quanto riguarda la finalizzazione. Non è un dettaglio da poco perchè abbiamo decisamente bisogno di giocatori in grado di incidere anche sotto porta in quel ruolo altrimenti avremmo potuto tenerci Calhanoglu.

Adli invece andrebbe adattato nel centrocampo a 2. Capisco che per come giochiamo sia preferibile avere 2 centrocampisti aggressivi e fisici ma è anche vero che se ci siamo fatti rimontare 10 volte è perchè non siamo minimamente in grado di gestire il possesso. Magari Adli non può giocarci nel 2 a centrocampo ma per caratteristiche avrebbe più senso lì che sulla trequarti dove rischia di ripetere la parabola di Diaz. In questo senso forse sarebbe meglio rinunciare a Sanches, che vedo più mezz'ala da centrocampo a 3, ed investire su un 10 di prospettiva risparmiando in attacco provando a puntare sul rilancio di Belotti (anche se è un'operazione molto rischiosa).


----------



## MiniRick (2 Marzo 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te ed aggiungo che Adli rischia di essere l'equivoco tattico della prossima stagione. Non amo parlare di giocatori che conosco poco ma chi lo ha seguito con attenzione continua a sostenere che il ragazzo abbia un piede molto educato e grande visione di gioco ma che pecchi, e non di poco, per quanto riguarda la finalizzazione. Non è un dettaglio da poco perchè abbiamo decisamente bisogno di giocatori in grado di incidere anche sotto porta in quel ruolo altrimenti avremmo potuto tenerci Calhanoglu.
> 
> Adli invece andrebbe adattato nel centrocampo a 2. Capisco che per come giochiamo sia preferibile avere 2 centrocampisti aggressivi e fisici ma è anche vero che se ci siamo fatti rimontare 10 volte è perchè non siamo minimamente in grado di gestire il possesso. Magari Adli non può giocarci nel 2 a centrocampo ma per caratteristiche avrebbe più senso lì che sulla trequarti dove rischia di ripetere la parabola di Diaz. In questo senso forse sarebbe meglio rinunciare a Sanches, che vedo più mezz'ala da centrocampo a 3, ed investire su un 10 di prospettiva risparmiando in attacco provando a puntare sul rilancio di Belotti (anche se è un'operazione molto rischiosa).


Concordo su quanto dici per Adli... Personalmente vado matto per giocatori di questa classe e tecnica... Però obbiettivamente sembra "mancare" un po' nella conclusione e forse nel ritmo nello stretto. Caratteristiche che per un Trq sono importanti... 
Per quanto riguarda giocare nel CC a 2. ci vorrà tempo. lavoro e tanta pazienza e soprattutto l'allenatore giusto per farlo ( non voglio dire che Pioli non possa farlo) ... Per esempio Spalletti in questo è un vero portento, basti guardare giocatori come Brozovic e Fabian Ruiz come erano prima di lui e cosa sono adesso...


----------



## Milo (8 Marzo 2022)

Con i 60mln quasi obbligati per botman e sanches, non credo che avremo poi chissà quale altra fonte per ulteriori rinforzi.

diciamo che adli aiuterà il ruolo da trequartista e pobega sostituirà Baka, io mi accontenterei sia del gallo davanti (senza Cacciare nessuno con uno stipendio dimezzato di ibra che ci rientri quello del gallo) e come esterno Berardi.
Non lo considero un fenomeno ma sarebbe comunque un upgrade notevole e penso il prezzo si sia ridimensionato (la Viola aveva offerto 12mln a gennaio).

poi lo voglio dire… un po’ di italiani in questa squadra che diamine!


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Con i 60mln quasi obbligati per botman e sanches, non credo che avremo poi chissà quale altra fonte per ulteriori rinforzi.
> 
> diciamo che adli aiuterà il ruolo da trequartista e pobega sostituirà Baka, io mi accontenterei sia del gallo davanti (senza Cacciare nessuno con uno stipendio dimezzato di ibra che ci rientri quello del gallo) e come esterno Berardi.
> Non lo considero un fenomeno ma sarebbe comunque un upgrade notevole e penso il prezzo si sia ridimensionato (la Viola aveva offerto 12mln a gennaio).
> ...


Berardi è in uscita, non costa tanto proprio perché è in uscita e gli hanno promesso che sarebbe andato via a fine stagione (anzi doveva andarsene già l'anno scorso ma noi non avevamo i soldi), le sue opzioni sono poche ora, Milan o Fiorentina, all'Inter serve altro, alla Juve non serve, alla Lazio non andrebbe mai (meglio il Sassuolo a quel punto) e alla Roma meno che meno, il rebus è facilmente risolvibile sinceramente, c'è l'esterno destro offensivo più forte del campionato che si libera e noi abbiamo solo schifezze in quel ruolo, l'equazione è abbastanza semplice.
Berardi non è un fenomeno ma ha già vinto un europeo pur entrando dopo nel gruppo, avrebbe potuto perdersi in provincia per colpa dei suoi nervosismi dell'epoca ma da qualche anno ha svoltato ed è diventato per davvero un fenomeno perché quando rimani così costante in una squadra come il Sassuolo dove metti cifre assurde e arrivi quasi ottavo con giocatorini come Chiriches e co non puoi essere dello stesso livello di un Saele o Messias, perché hai una personalità differente, ora probabilmente si sente pronto per andare a vincere qualcosa, scudetto o chissà cos'altro, ma sarebbe davvero un crimine lasciarsi scappare pure questo dopo aver fatto andare via Chiesa e Vlahovic che hanno vinto quanto lui o meno di lui che è rimasto al Sassuolo fino a 28 anni(i grandi campioni).
Attenzione perché Berardi è uno che contro le big ha messo sul serio la palla in rete o ha smazzato assist, non è solo questione di devastare le piccole, è un giocatore tecnicamente lavorato perché a Sassuolo si è sempre cercato di giocare la palla in velocità e lui con la sua tecnica potrebbe davvero trovarsi bene da noi perché abbiamo proprio bisogno di una cosa in particolare, il lancio lungo, è l'unica che non abbiamo e che non facciamo mai.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Berardi è in uscita, non costa tanto proprio perché è in uscita e gli hanno promesso che sarebbe andato via a fine stagione (anzi doveva andarsene già l'anno scorso ma noi non avevamo i soldi), le sue opzioni sono poche ora, Milan o Fiorentina, all'Inter serve altro, alla Juve non serve, alla Lazio non andrebbe mai (meglio il Sassuolo a quel punto) e alla Roma meno che meno, il rebus è facilmente risolvibile sinceramente, c'è l'esterno destro offensivo più forte del campionato che si libera e noi abbiamo solo schifezze in quel ruolo, l'equazione è abbastanza semplice.
> Berardi non è un fenomeno ma ha già vinto un europeo pur entrando dopo nel gruppo, avrebbe potuto perdersi in provincia per colpa dei suoi nervosismi dell'epoca ma da qualche anno ha svoltato ed è diventato per davvero un fenomeno perché quando rimani così costante in una squadra come il Sassuolo dove metti cifre assurde e arrivi quasi ottavo con giocatorini come Chiriches e co non puoi essere dello stesso livello di un Saele o Messias, perché hai una personalità differente, ora probabilmente si sente pronto per andare a vincere qualcosa, scudetto o chissà cos'altro, ma sarebbe davvero un crimine lasciarsi scappare pure questo dopo aver fatto andare via Chiesa e Vlahovic che hanno vinto quanto lui o meno di lui che è rimasto al Sassuolo fino a 28 anni(i grandi campioni).
> Attenzione perché Berardi è uno che contro le big ha messo sul serio la palla in rete o ha smazzato assist, non è solo questione di devastare le piccole, è un giocatore tecnicamente lavorato perché a Sassuolo si è sempre cercato di giocare la palla in velocità e lui con la sua tecnica potrebbe davvero trovarsi bene da noi perché abbiamo proprio bisogno di una cosa in particolare, il lancio lungo, è l'unica che non abbiamo e che non facciamo mai.


Scusami ma questa tua fissa per Berardi è troppo forte. Mi fai morire.


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Mazraoui > Florenzi
> Botman > Romagnoli
> Koopmeiners > Bennacer
> Pobega > Kessie
> ...


Stai scherzando vero?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Da notare che ho usato il condizionale sul titolo.
> Situazione mercato estivo: Alessio,KK e Ibra non rinnovano. Situazione altamente probabile magari non le sua interezza ma abbastanza plausibile ad oggi.
> Quindi avete da prendere un difensore centrale un centrocampista box to box e una punta che possa fare da boa ma che sappia anche fare gol con regolarità.
> Però il vostro budget è limitato solo ad un grande colpo e gli altri due dovete fare di necessità virtù scommettendo su giocatori dal valore ancora contenuto sul mercato o a parametro.
> ...


-Un centrocampista 'pensante' e con doti di regia. Che non subisca il ritmo ma lo detti.
-Un 9 coi fiocchi.
-Un centrale di difesa dominante in area nelle letture e nelle marcature.


In attesa di capire se Adli può prendersi la trequarti.


----------



## Milo (8 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> -Un centrocampista 'pensante' e con doti di regia. Che non subisca il ritmo ma lo detti.
> -Un 9 coi fiocchi.
> -Un centrale di difesa dominante in area nelle letture e nelle marcature.
> 
> ...




Non prenderesti l'esterno destro???


----------



## davoreb (8 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Con i 60mln quasi obbligati per botman e sanches, non credo che avremo poi chissà quale altra fonte per ulteriori rinforzi.
> 
> diciamo che adli aiuterà il ruolo da trequartista e pobega sostituirà Baka, io mi accontenterei sia del gallo davanti (senza Cacciare nessuno con uno stipendio dimezzato di ibra che ci rientri quello del gallo) e come esterno Berardi.
> Non lo considero un fenomeno ma sarebbe comunque un upgrade notevole e penso il prezzo si sia ridimensionato (la Viola aveva offerto 12mln a gennaio).
> ...



Beh un mercato:
Botman
Sanchez
Berardi
Belotti

Con il rientro di Adli andrebbe a rinforzare seriamente la squadra.

Immagino quindi niente riscatto di Messias e Romagnoli + Kessie via.

Servirebbe un centrale di centrocampo per rimpiazzare bakayoko.


----------



## Milo (8 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma questa tua fissa per Berardi è troppo forte. Mi fai morire.



però potrebbe essere un occasione per noi, visto che il vero budget siamo costretti a spenderlo in altri reparti, c'è da dire che sono 2 anni fa più gol lui dei nostri attaccanti, anche solo la metà dei sui gol da noi sono già diversi punti in più rispetto a chi abbiamo ora a destra.

Poi non sarà un top player e/o tutto da vedere in una big, ma visto che dovrebbe essere in uscita e ad un prezzo contenuto, perchè no??


----------



## Milo (8 Marzo 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Beh un mercato:
> Botman
> Sanchez
> Berardi
> ...



Ti dirò, se il riscatto è veramente basso terrei messias e venderei saele facendo plusvalenza e li metti per berardi.

Il rimpiazzo di baka, considerandolo come quarto a centrocampo, terrei pobega e non investirei su quel reparto.

Poi se finalmente tutti rinnovano e non dobbiamo più rimpiazzare i parametro 0 dal prossimo anno e manteniamo almeno la champions mi aspetto i colpi da 90


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> però potrebbe essere un occasione per noi, visto che il vero budget siamo costretti a spenderlo in altri reparti, c'è da dire che sono 2 anni fa più gol lui dei nostri attaccanti, anche solo la metà dei sui gol da noi sono già diversi punti in più rispetto a chi abbiamo ora a destra.
> 
> Poi non sarà un top player e/o tutto da vedere in una big, ma visto che dovrebbe essere in uscita e ad un prezzo contenuto, perchè no??


Direi che la politica del Milan di oggi è prendere giocatori giovani oppure esperti con tante partite a livello internazionale e possibilmente trofei vinti.

Berardi non rientra in nessuna delle due.

Poi boh ci sta anche. Ma non pensare che Il Sassuolo te lo regali, secondo me chiedono 35 milioni come minimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Premesso che sull'Ibra che non rinnova non ho le tue stesse certezze,se la Svezia va ai mondiali poi lo vedi,Botman e Renato(che per me può giocare anche dietro la punta)e Origi a zero,credo sarebbe il massimo a cui questa società può ambire nel prox mercato e non è poco,ma purtroppo non sarà Origi e sarà Belotti e non credo verranno spesi circa 60 mln tra Botman e Renato perché se lo facessero vorrebbe dire rimanere a destra con Messias.


A dx c'è l'opzione bernardeschi a zero..


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non prenderesti l'esterno destro???


Io lo prenderei ma dopo il fatto hauge( in germania gioca a destra) e l'utilizzo nullo di rebic( in nazionale gioca a destra) sono arrivato alla conclusione che da noi si cercano altri sviluppi di azione.

Magari il prossimo anno sarà adli a marcare spesso quella zona di campo andando in zona palla.

Servirebbe un profilo alla chiesa che era il nome che ho invocato due anni fa .
Non credo prenderemo mai nel ruolo un mancino.


----------



## Milo (8 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Direi che la politica del Milan di oggi è prendere giocatori giovani oppure esperti con tante partite a livello internazionale e possibilmente trofei vinti.
> 
> Berardi non rientra in nessuna delle due.
> 
> Poi boh ci sta anche. Ma non pensare che Il Sassuolo te lo regali, secondo me chiedono 35 milioni come minimo.



bhe tra nazionale e qualcosa di europa league qualcosa ha fatto, anche con le big di serie a ha sempre inciso.

Poi io non parlo di valutazioni da 35mln sennò anche io preferirei altro, ma vedendo che è in uscita e che la fiorentina ha offerto 12mln sennò prendeva ikonè più di 20mln non andrei, ma se accettano per me è un buon acquisto.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A dx c'è l'opzione bernardeschi a zero..


Bell'incubo


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> bhe tra nazionale e qualcosa di europa league qualcosa ha fatto, anche con le big di serie a ha sempre inciso.
> 
> Poi io non parlo di valutazioni da 35mln sennò anche io preferirei altro, ma vedendo che è in uscita e che la fiorentina ha offerto 12mln sennò prendeva ikonè più di 20mln non andrei, ma se accettano per me è un buon acquisto.


L'estate scorsa hanno rifiutato l'offerta della Fiorentina, chiedevano appunto 35 milioni. Oggi non lo so.

Comunque non ha mai giocato in Europa, ha fatto solo 5 presenze nei preliminari. Io credo che cerchiamo profili diversi da lui.


----------



## Milo (8 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'estate scorsa hanno rifiutato l'offerta della Fiorentina, chiedevano appunto 35 milioni. Oggi non lo so.



considera che non glieli da nessuno e il giocatore vuole andare via.
Ti paragono l’affare zaccagni, top del Verona, ceduto a poco più di 10mln (mi mangio le mani) perché se ne voleva andare.

vediamo


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2022)

Quello che servirebbe lo diro con piu certezza a fine stagione.

Adesso direi che servono di sicuro i due sostituti di Kessie e Romagnoli e sembra che siamo indirizzati su Sanches e Botman, come sanno tutti.

Ci saranno tante situazioni da capire meglio, a cominciare dai rinnovi e riscatti dei prestiti, allora capiremo meglio il da farsi.

Il punto chiave poi è la conferma o meno di Ibra, chiaramente.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> considera che non glieli da nessuno e il giocatore vuole andare via.
> Ti paragono l’affare zaccagni, top del Verona, ceduto a poco più di 10mln (mi mangio le mani) perché se ne voleva andare.
> 
> vediamo


Vedremo. Per me chiederanno tanto, piu di Locatelli di sicuro.


----------



## -Lionard- (8 Marzo 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Beh un mercato:
> Botman
> Sanchez
> Berardi
> ...


Dipende anche da quanto vai ad allocare di budget. Esaspero un concetto: Kalulu sta crescendo a vista d'occhio e speriamo tutti che Kjaer si riprenda completamente. A quel punto avrebbe senso spendere 40 netti per il difensore centrale quando poi sei carente su trequartista centrale, esterno destro e punta? Attenzione io Botman lo prenderei tutta la vita ma non vorrei trovarmi ultracoperto in difesa (Botman, Tomori, Kjaer, Kalulu) ed avere Krunic titolare al primo raffreddore di Adli e Diaz.

Stesso discorso su Renato Sanches. Al di là del fatto che a mio modesto parere sia tutto da scoprire in un cc a 2, Bennacer sta tornando quello dello scorso anno, Tonali è una certezza, Pobega rientrerà e Adlì potrebbe essere impiegato in questo ruolo. Anche in questo caso siamo sicuri di spendere 20-25 milioni?

Invece sulla punta, per carità si può anche puntare su Belotti ma concordo con @Lineker10: è un profilo alla Berardi, nè "vecchio" di prestigio nè giovane promessa e dunque difficilmente interessante e coerente per questo progetto. Secondo me l'investimento importante su un giovane di talento sarà fatto in questo ruolo.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Dipende anche da quanto vai ad allocare di budget. Esaspero un concetto: Kalulu sta crescendo a vista d'occhio e speriamo tutti che Kjaer si riprenda completamente. A quel punto avrebbe senso spendere 40 netti per il difensore centrale quando poi sei carente su trequartista centrale, esterno destro e punta? Attenzione io Botman lo prenderei tutta la vita ma non vorrei trovarmi ultracoperto in difesa (Botman, Tomori, Kjaer, Kalulu) ed avere Krunic titolare al primo raffreddore di Adli e Diaz.
> 
> Stesso discorso su Renato Sanches. Al di là del fatto che a mio modesto parere sia tutto da scoprire in un cc a 2, Bennacer sta tornando quello dello scorso anno, Tonali è una certezza, Pobega rientrerà e Adlì potrebbe essere impiegato in questo ruolo. Anche in questo caso siamo sicuri di spendere 20-25 milioni?
> 
> Invece sulla punta, per carità si può anche puntare su Belotti ma concordo con @Lineker10: è un profilo alla Berardi, nè "vecchio" di prestigio nè giovane promessa e dunque difficilmente interessante e coerente per questo progetto. Secondo me l'investimento importante su un giovane di talento sarà fatto in questo ruolo.


Beh si, se Ibra dovesse smettere potrebbe essere l'estate del grande investimento sull'attaccante, che non puo essere di sicuro Belotti.

Ma vedremo. Io credo che i nostri stiano facendo tante valutazioni per l'anno prossimo, fermo restando che le trattative per Sanches e Botman sono reali e alla luce del sole proprio.


----------



## Tobi (8 Marzo 2022)

A me una formazione cosi non dispiacerebbe:

Maignan
Kalulu Tomori Botman Theo
Bennacer Tonali
Sanches Adli Leao
Punta Forte

Via:
Tata Mirante
Romagnoli Gabbia
Kessie Bakayoko Krunic
Saelemakers Ibrahimovic

Panchina:
Secondo Portiere (New)
Kjaer + All'occorrenza Kalulu dif centrali
2 Centrocampisti che diano fiato a Tonali e Bennacer
Messias Diaz Rebic
Giroud Lazetic


----------



## kipstar (8 Marzo 2022)

allora....con l'andare delle partite e delle opzioni tattiche mi viene da pensare anche ad un renato sanches che possa galleggiare sul centro destra.....quindi che possa giocare sulla trequarti.....


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quello che servirebbe lo diro con piu certezza a fine stagione.
> 
> Adesso direi che servono di sicuro i due sostituti di Kessie e Romagnoli e sembra che siamo indirizzati su Sanches e Botman, come sanno tutti.
> 
> ...


se ci fai caso di Ibra non si parla più o quasi. Prima quando era fuori sembrava un dramma. Se la Svezia non si qualifica, al massimo lo teniamo da appendere allo specchietto retrovisore a mo' di arbre magique


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Marzo 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Dipende anche da quanto vai ad allocare di budget. Esaspero un concetto: Kalulu sta crescendo a vista d'occhio e speriamo tutti che Kjaer si riprenda completamente. A quel punto avrebbe senso spendere 40 netti per il difensore centrale quando poi sei carente su trequartista centrale, esterno destro e punta? Attenzione io Botman lo prenderei tutta la vita ma non vorrei trovarmi ultracoperto in difesa (Botman, Tomori, Kjaer, Kalulu) ed avere Krunic titolare al primo raffreddore di Adli e Diaz.
> 
> Stesso discorso su Renato Sanches. Al di là del fatto che a mio modesto parere sia tutto da scoprire in un cc a 2, Bennacer sta tornando quello dello scorso anno, Tonali è una certezza, Pobega rientrerà e Adlì potrebbe essere impiegato in questo ruolo. Anche in questo caso siamo sicuri di spendere 20-25 milioni?
> 
> Invece sulla punta, per carità si può anche puntare su Belotti ma concordo con @Lineker10: è un profilo alla Berardi, nè "vecchio" di prestigio nè giovane promessa e dunque difficilmente interessante e coerente per questo progetto. Secondo me l'investimento importante su un giovane di talento sarà fatto in questo ruolo.


avremo ancora un centrocampo a 2? Era Kessie che ci vincolava più di tutti, perchè era cresciuto esponenzialmente dal centrocampo a 3 a quello a due. via lui, tonali fa il vertice basso, bennacer fa la mezz'ala , krunic ritrova il suo ruolo e stai a vedere che qualcosina migliora anche lui. Chi rischia di perdere un po' la posizione è Diaz (e anche il posto, a tendere, se non fa lo step che gli manca).


----------



## El picinin (8 Marzo 2022)

MiniRick ha scritto:


> Concordo su quanto dici per Adli... Personalmente vado matto per giocatori di questa classe e tecnica... Però obbiettivamente sembra "mancare" un po' nella conclusione e forse nel ritmo nello stretto. Caratteristiche che per un Trq sono importanti...
> Per quanto riguarda giocare nel CC a 2. ci vorrà tempo. lavoro e tanta pazienza e soprattutto l'allenatore giusto per farlo ( non voglio dire che Pioli non possa farlo) ... Per esempio Spalletti in questo è un vero portento, basti guardare giocatori come Brozovic e Fabian Ruiz come erano prima di lui e cosa sono adesso...


 Adli può giocare dovunque,ma chiaro che non potrà fare chissà cosa già il primo anno


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (8 Marzo 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> avremo ancora un centrocampo a 2? Era Kessie che ci vincolava più di tutti, perchè era cresciuto esponenzialmente dal centrocampo a 3 a quello a due. via lui, tonali fa il vertice basso, bennacer fa la mezz'ala , krunic ritrova il suo ruolo e stai a vedere che qualcosina migliora anche lui. Chi rischia di perdere un po' la posizione è Diaz (e anche il posto, a tendere, se non fa lo step che gli manca).


si la meglio è giocare con Krunic, questa poi anche no!


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Marzo 2022)

MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> si la meglio è giocare con Krunic, questa poi anche no!


non ho detto questo, ho detto solo che quello che è migliorato sensibilmente nel passare a due è stato kessie. Se si passa a tre si adattano tutti, compreso krunic, che sicuramente non è un titolare, e che però è una mezzala pura che ad oggi si è sempre dovuto adattare a un ruolo non suo. Ricordo che finchè non li hanno messi al loro posto Kessie e Chalanoglu per tre anni hanno fatto pena. Krunic è il classico parafulmine dei tifosi, ma il suo lo fa sempre. Se lo metti nel suo ruolo nelle rotazioni al bisogno ci sta (almeno finché non diventiamo il Liverpool).


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Marzo 2022)

Cosa servirebbe? 
Dipende per quale obiettivo.
Per salire di livello (ma impossibile a livello finanziario):

- Un big dietro (Botman o Bremer)
- Un big a destra (un Leao a dx)
- Renato Sanches, Adli e un altro centrocampista di qualità che non soffra pressing avversario e che possa giostrare tra centrocampo e trequartista atipico (da aggiungere a metà campo a Tonali Bennacer)
- Un big davanti che non sia solo un punto di riferimento ma che abbia anche dribbling e qualche colpo

Ma si andrà di compromessi, quindi per la punta arriverà a zero Origi o belotti, a metà campo oltre Renato e Adli resterà Pobega.

Sopratutto mi preme la qualità a metà campo. Ormai per giocare a metà campo in champions come mediano contro il pressing delle big devi partire dalla qualità. Non puoi più reggere gente con piedi mediocri, non esci dalla tua metà campo altrimenti. Tonali e Bennacer sono ok, ma anche loro pressati alla morte dal Liverpool fanno fatica a uscirne con la tecnica. Con gente di un livello tecnico inferiore (baka, krunic, Pobega, ecc) non riesci a fare un’uscita pulita dalla tua area in champions. Renato Sanches va benissimo, Adli va benissimo. Ad ogni modo serve Gente tecnicamente di livello che non soffre tanto il pressing esasperato.


----------

